# Illustrations



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Tetsubo

*Illustrations 2*

...


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Tetsubo

*Illustrations 3*

...


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Tetsubo

*Illustrations 4*

...


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Tetsubo

*Illustrations 5*

...


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Tetsubo

*Illustrations 6*

...


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Tetsubo

*Illustrations 8*

...


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Tetsubo

*Illustrations 7*

...


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Piratecat

I merged all these together!  Generally, don't start multiple threads when just one will do, especially when all the art is of the same style/subject/artist. Thanks!

You'll want to keep your file size down as low as possible, please.

And just so I can be the first person to tell you, cool weapons.


----------



## Tetsubo

I actually attempted to have just one thread. But for some odd reason it wouuldn't add more images after a certian point. It could just be my ignorance. Sorry.


----------



## Malessa

Ok, those are some 'VERY' cool weapons! 

 I like how you used the  graph paper.  I never thought of using that, and I have some floating around here somewhere.  Drawing cool weapons is NOT one of my strong points to say the least.  But I'm going to have to try using graph paper to practice on.   I can see how maybe that would help me keep things looking the same on each side.  

Btw, if you keep your pics a smaller size, under 100kb, you can post as many pics as you like, which I hope you will do!


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you. I'll try and keep them under 100 kb in the future. Now I have to find my graph paper...


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Tetsubo

...


----------



## Tetsubo

Single Armblade


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Armblade


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by the pagan sunwheel symbol.


----------



## Malessa

I must ask, how do you come up with your designs? I've downloaded a few websites of real weapons to help me, but i guess I still lack the imagination.  Must be a "chick" thing I guess.

Do you have anymore armor styles tucked away in your imagination?  I'd like to see what else you can come up with??


----------



## Tetsubo

Malessa-

Some of it is that I do have a rather vivid imagination. I also have an extremely large library of reference books. Many of them out of print, some from the 19th century. I have more than my local library.  I've been studying real world and fantasy style weapons my whole life (I'm 38). 

When it comes to the actual designs I tend to just let my mind wander. Sometimes I head down a certain thought path. For example the Square and Triangle Axes are such. I thought to myself, "What would an axe look like if it *wasn't* evolved out of a wood working tool?" I probably think more about weapons than is healthy. 

One of the odd things is that I started drawing again two days ago after a break of almost 15 years. The last five pieces that I posted were down over the last two days. The Sunwheel Axe before I went to bed this morning (I work nights). I've just been inspired lately. And with a scanner  I can share if I want. I just hope I don't bore people silly with them.

I'll see if I can come up with any armour ideas. Anything you are looking for?


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by an African design I once saw. I imagine it as a close quarer axe, used by Dwarven tunnel fighters.


----------



## Tetsubo

Orcish Warhook

Originally inspired by a farming impliment. What every little orc boy wants for Yule in my current FR Campaign.  I use the stats from a Dwarven waraxe.


----------



## Tetsubo

I've been thinking about the Double Sword and the way the PHB presents it. The image they use just makes it look unusable. So I decided to come up with my own version, two actually. The top one is in an obvious Eastern style. I can see it being used in a circular, flowing form. The bottom one is more Western. Probably used in a more linear form involving jabs and thrusts.


----------



## Malessa

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Malessa-
> 
> One of the odd things is that I started drawing again two days ago after a break of almost 15 years. The last five pieces that I posted were down over the last two days. The Sunwheel Axe before I went to bed this morning (I work nights). I've just been inspired lately. And with a scanner  I can share if I want. I just hope I don't bore people silly with them.
> 
> I'll see if I can come up with any armour ideas. Anything you are looking for? *




Funny I just started drawing again this year, been 10-14yrs myself, cept the occassional doodle.  I've always been a fan of fantasy, and my hubby got me into D&D.  So I'm learning as I go, all over again.

As far as armor goes, I usually do the basic of basics.  I myself would love to be able to draw unique armor per character I sketch, but still lack the imagination.......So anything unique, or female armor, don't see much of that.........


----------



## Tetsubo

One custom shield for Malessa! 

I had to add blades of course... 

I'll see if I can come up with some female armour at some point. Might be interesting.


----------



## Tetsubo

One take on a Double Axe. I think the one presented in the PHB would be deadly to the user rather than the target.


----------



## Tetsubo

A second version of a Double Axe. This one allowing more chopping attacks than the other.


----------



## Tetsubo

This is a play on the Dwarven Urgosh. The striking surface is a hollow metal cylinder with lantern style cut outs. I imagine it would make interesting sounds when swung rapidly. Or it could be used to burn incense or a light source. Some might not even know it was a weapon until it was used as such. I could see it being used by Dwarven Monks. I have a few other Urgosh ideas in mind.


----------



## Tetsubo

I asked myself, "What might a Aquatic Urgosh look like?" And here's the result...

I imagine that having a weapon that you can strike in either of two directions without having to turn it would be a great advantage in an aquatic environment.


----------



## Tetsubo

I think this weapon would be much easier to use than a Dire Flail. It would achieve a similiar effect without the danger of smacking oneself in the head...


----------



## Tetsubo

An Elven inspired sword.


----------



## Sidran

It is quite interesting to see your Illustrations here, Alot of your Artwork is quite similar to the Illustrations in the 1883 Book of Swords by Richard F. Burton ( Who I assume you have in your Library)



Such as this unusual sword found in Africa


----------



## Tetsubo

Sidran said:
			
		

> *It is quite interesting to see your Illustrations here, Alot of your Artwork is quite similar to the Illustrations in the 1883 Book of Swords by Richard F. Burton ( Who I assume you have in your Library)*




You would be correct Sidran. In fact I recently bought an extra copy for $5 (love book sales) just so I could give it to a friend.  Great book.

I've always loved the "sketch" look you find in reference books. My skills aren't anywhere near those depicted in the picture you posted. That stibling effect is lovely. I may move onto inks at some point but I need a good deal more practice. In the mean time I'm enjoying rediscovering sketching. And I'm enjoying sharing them. I just hope I'm not boring people silly.


----------



## Sidran

For instance your last post here for the Elven blade is highly reminiscent of the Indian Yataghan which I have scanned so you can see it ( on the off chance that you do not have the book) 


It the book Burton quotes one Colonel Marey, of the French army... 

_...to adopt the Yataghan whose beautifully curved line of blade perfectly coincides accurately with the motion of the wrist in cutting..._


It is a Sword I would not mind seeing stats for.


----------



## Sidran

*Thanks*

Though I can't claim it ( the artwork that is) Other than for scanning to share with you.


And to say that I saw the authenticity of your work from the moment I began looking at your stuff. 

( And for the love of all that is good what are the stats for the Double fisted Hammer ( I assume to be a Magic Weapon)  It is a uniquely wonderful Item if I may say so.


This post was a reply to your post before my last post 


Yeah Burtons book is one of the like twelve books I have read raw (that is until the binding began to break ) 

Others would be Ships and Seamanship in the Ancient World,
Midieval Cities, The City in History, and Civilization on Trial (by Arthur Toynbee) Oh also Primitive Native Americans. ( One of those little Penguin Classic books from the late sixties)


----------



## Tetsubo

Sidran said:
			
		

> *For instance your last post here for the Elven blade is highly reminiscent of the Indian Yataghan which I have scanned so you can see it ( on the off chance that you do not have the book)
> 
> 
> It the book Burton quotes one Colonel Marey, of the French army...
> 
> ...to adopt the Yataghan whose beautifully curved line of blade perfectly coincides accurately with the motion of the wrist in cutting...
> 
> 
> It is a Sword I would not mind seeing stats for. *




Groovy. Someone else that appreciates yataghans.  I didn't know if anyone would recognise the inspiration. Though I haven't cracked Burton's book in years. We occasionally get pictures of yataghans posted to alt.binaries.pictures.weapons. I have a few good ones in my collection. 

I don't know if we need new stats though. Couldn't you use short sword stats? Or do you think it should be a damage die higher? Maybe the Mercurial Greatsword version of a short sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

*Re: Thanks*



			
				Sidran said:
			
		

> *Though I can't claim it ( the artwork that is) Other than for scanning to share with you.
> 
> 
> And to say that I saw the authenticity of your work from the moment I began looking at your stuff.
> 
> ( And for the love of all that is good what are the stats for the Double fisted Hammer ( I assume to be a Magic Weapon)  It is a uniquely wonderful Item if I may say so.
> 
> 
> This post was a reply to your post before my last post
> 
> 
> Yeah Burtons book is one of the like twelve books I have read raw (that is until the binding began to break )
> 
> Others would be Ships and Seamanship in the Ancient World,
> Midieval Cities, The City in History, and Civilization on Trial (by Arthur Toynbee) Oh also Primitive Native Americans. ( One of those little Penguin Classic books from the late sixties) *




My thanks for the authenticity compliment. I'd like to think that no matter how fanciful my designs they aren't impossible.

That hammer was called Razorfist. I created it for a 1E campaign back in the early 80's. I haven't a clue where the stats might be. I know that two of the four buttons control the two spikes. I think one of the others might be a Lightning spell release. And the last one is a mystery. Those gaming notes were lost ages ago. Feel free to work up your own though.


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by many funky martial arts weapons I've seen.


----------



## Tetsubo

Tiger Shield

   A real world martial arts weapon used in pairs. Gives the advantage of defensive armour while still allowing offense.


----------



## Sidran

Ok so here is my try at a fantasy sword. Perhaps it is a Martial Arts weapon but I took most of its flavor from the Javanese blades in Burtons book.


----------



## Sidran

*Well ok*

So here it is


----------



## Tetsubo

Very cool. Captures the Javanese style well. 

I always wondered why curvy blades weren't more popular in Europe. They are so prevelant in India and Asia. I might try one myself.


----------



## Sidran

I am happy with it (being as that was my first attempt to draw a sword in years, due to the last one coming out way wrong)  But still it is not as clear and precise as any of yours are. 

I like the Kris style, and the Flamberge Style blades as well. 

Also the Old German Greatswords were awesome stuff

That coffee table book they had awhile back at Barnes & Nobles 
about swords had a picture of one.  Well I am prolly off for the evening. 

Hope you have a good rest of the evening.

Oh and to answer your question about wavy blades ( Sword Breakers, and the Flamberge) from the West. Prolly because the East had more time to perfect the blade were as in the Dark Age england, France, Germany, and were ever else the blade were not necessarily meant for precise swift combat but rather for solid heavy blows.  While still well made it wasn't until the Renaisance that the West began to infuse its sword design with finnese instead of loping heads off in mind.

A couple of other swords I really like from Burtons book is the Dao ( One step above a Falchion), and the Executioners blade which looks alot like a giant Ginsu knife)


----------



## Ziggy

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Very cool. Captures the Javanese style well.
> 
> I always wondered why curvy blades weren't more popular in Europe. They are so prevelant in India and Asia. I might try one myself.  *




Probably because of metal armor. Curvy blades are very good for unarmored and light armored opponents, it will cut leather well, and leaves griveous wounds. 

But when you have to cut or stab through a thick metal plate, you need a stronger blade, my guess is that a curvy sword (kris-style) would just snap if you tried to hack through against a breastplate.

Some of it might be cultural as well, but surprisingly often the "most effective" paradigm can be seen in weapons and armor development. 

.Ziggy

P.S: I like the drawling style Sidran, have made a few like this myself over the years


----------



## Malessa

Ok you guys got my wheels turning, so I've been experimenting. This is a sword with a wooden handle I created.


----------



## Tetsubo

Very nice Malessa, welcome to the weapons club... I love a good pun...


----------



## Tetsubo

A couple of throwing blades. The triple dagger was annoying, I always have a hard time dividing things into thirds. But that's part of the challange I guess. I have a few more ideas kicking around.


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by Sidran's earlier post.


----------



## Sidran

Thanks Ziggy, and Awesome work Tetsubo.

Malessa that is a good design ( I like the jeweled guard)


----------



## Sidran

Here is a few more I just finished today.

Mostly inspired by Dwarven, and Elven ideas. 

The Blank shield is an Elven War shield patterned a bit after a Sumerian, or Assyrian Shield


----------



## Tetsubo

Nice work Sidran. I particularly like the bottom forked sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

The really odd thing is that I was thinking about the following  image on my way home this morning. But Sidran beat me too it.  So here's an asymmetrical version of a forked sword.


----------



## Sidran

Here are a few more little ones I did at work and then colored in MGI Photosuite 

Top to bottom


Basket Hilt Sabre ( Sort of) 

Flamberge

Pole Yataghan w/ Spike 


and the last one is a wild flight of imagination.


----------



## Knightfall

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Ok you guys got my wheels turning, so I've been experimenting. This is a sword with a wooden handle I created. *




Malessa, that sword is really good.  It's amazing.

Anyone feel like drawing some D&D game magical weapons?

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*The Malecadi*

Imagine if you will, this insanely powerful intelligent weapon, which I originally designed as an Artifact for 2nd Edition, called The Malecadi.  The concept is that the sword has four edges instead of just two, with the secondary set of edges being set at a 90 degree angle to the primary set of edges.

It would be the same size as a bastard sword, had a +5 bonus and was a holy avenger (w/ continual light and undead slayer attributes).  It had a intelligence of 18, lawful good alignment, an ego of 20 and a personality score of 38 for 2nd Edition.  In third edition, its albilities would be as follows:

*The Malecadi*
+5 holy lawful disruption four-bladed bastard sword (1d12 damage instead of 1d10)

Int: 29
Wis: 10
Cha: 14

Communication: Speech, telepathy, can read all languages as well as _Read Magic_.

Alignment: Lawful good

Primary Abilities: _Cure Light Wounds_ (2d8+1) on wielder 2/day, _Detect Magic_ at will, wielder has fee use of Improved Initiative, _Locate Object_ in a 120-ft. radius.

Extraordinary Powers: _Heal_, _Cat's Grace_.

Special Purpose: Defeat/slay powerful chaotic evil beings.

Special Purpose Power: _Disintegrate_

Ego: 38

The Malecadi would be described as plain if it weren't for its unique four-bladed design, at least when it comes to magical weapons of similar power.  The weapon has a large ruby built into the hilt, which is ulitarian in its design.  The four blades of the sword are roughly 2 and a half inches in diameter from the central, rounded core of the weapon, which is an inch thick.  Each blade has a single rune etched in it.  Three of these runes are the race names of the three First Peoples to inhabit the world of Rielun: the tigé, the trooda, and the teres.  The fourth rune is the name of the weapon.

Strangely enough, the weapon is perfectly balanced despite its odd design.  The weapon lives to hunt and slay chaotic evil opponents, especially the undead.  When unsheathed, the weapon glows a pale blue in color, which flashes to crimson when brought within 25 feet of chaotic evil beings.

Malecadi is a plurialization of the name of the main continent of the world of Rielun, Malecade.  Malecade means 'homeland' in the language of the tigé.  Thus, Malecadi probably refers to the homelands of the three First Peoples, called the Wildlands.  And indeed the sword seems to be drawn to the continent of Malecade and the Wildlands, in particular.

Why?  Who knows and the weapon won't say.  It never discusses its past with anyone and believes that it was created long before anyone ever lived on Rielun.  If one of the three First Peoples of the world created the weapon it isn't recorded in their collective histories.

Most believe that the weapon was created by Jaua Ae-rielun, the God through Time worshipped across the world of Rielun.


----------



## Tetsubo

Sort of a modernized katar.


----------



## Tetsubo

Knightfall1972 requested a four edged bastard sword. Here is my version.


----------



## Tetsubo

I dreamed about this spearhead today...


----------



## Tetsubo

A chain knife. Might do a chain sword as well.


----------



## Tetsubo

This sketch started out as a blunderbus... and then it sort of *mutated* into what it became... I'm calling it Mad Axe.


----------



## Tetsubo

I imagine this weapon to be something used by Special Forces or Drop Troops.

With the clip in place the weapon functions as an energy rifle with an integral grenade launcher. Remove the clip and the firearm can be collapsed into a smaller form for easy transport. 

The two barrels are made of a carbon nano tube material. With no electrical supply the barrels fold like silk. Once an electrical supply is provided the barrels become super rigid and hard as diamond. 

The clip holds 40 grenades and an E-cell. Both can be reloaded/recharged in an autoloader at a firebase. The grenades can also be hand loaded. The weapon also has two integral solar panels that can recharge the E-cell in an emergency. It's not fast but it beats having no ammo.  

The carry handle has a build in sighting system as well. Above the grip is an ammo counter. Above the clip is a release toggle.

This piece woke me up today and said DRAW ME.


----------



## Tetsubo

My vision of an Elven Battleaxe.


----------



## Tetsubo

A bladed mace.


----------



## Knightfall

*Chaufron of the Unicorn*

Thanks for the great picture Tetsubo.  While it isn't exactly how I envisioned the weapon, it was great to see someone else's interpretation.  I'm going to use it as the official picture for the weapon.

Now, here's another magical item from one of my campaigns.  This should be a challenge for ya.  

Cheers!

KF72

--------------------------------------------------------------
*Chaufron* of the Unicorn*
This magical silver chaufron bestows the animal wearing it the intelligence of a unicorn.  The chaufron has a metal horn like a unicorn's built into its design, which is etched with runic writing.  The item is the creation of the silver elves of the Great Forest of Harqual for their most prized mounts.  Silver elves never allow these magical chaufrons to be used by any other race, not even other elves.

While the chaufron doesn't change the mount's alignment, armor class, or damage rolls it does allow the mount to attack with the chaufron's horn as a unicorn would with it's horn.  The horn is considered a +1 magical weapon and does 1d8 damage** plus the mount's strength bonus.

Note that the chaufrom automatically resizes to fit any animal or beast usually used as a mount.  However, it cannot be worn by magical creatures or humanoids.

* I'm assuming you know what this is.  If you don't then let me know.
** Double the damage if the mount is in a charge.


----------



## Tetsubo

Would something similar to this work?

I don't know if I want to draw mail.


----------



## Tetsubo

A classic Dwarven Axe/Hammer.


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Would something similar to this work?
> 
> I don't know if I want to draw mail.  *




That would work.  What the heck is that plate piece called?  I can't remember... cuz a chaufron is like you said, mail.

Anyone got the old AD&D Arms and Equipment guide or a real world book on armor?

BTW Tetsubo, where'd you get that image?  It rocks!

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Tetsubo

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That would work.  What the heck is that plate piece called?  I can't remember... cuz a chaufron is like you said, mail.
> 
> Anyone got the old AD&D Arms and Equipment guide or a real world book on armor?
> 
> BTW Tetsubo, where'd you get that image?  It rocks!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> KF72 *




I don't remember where I got it, sorry. I've been collecting armour images for years. 

Dover publishes a book of public domain images. You can get it through B&N I believe. That might have what you need.


----------



## Tetsubo

I was at a stop light on Friday afternoon. I noticed an auto parts truck next to me. On it's side was a Federated Auto Parts logo. That logo inspired this picture. I call it an Elven Glaive.


----------



## Tetsubo

A Great Mace. Inspired by a weapon from an Everquest action figure.


----------



## Tetsubo

This image came out of pondering what a tonfa might look like if it had a blade. I see it being used in pairs in a boxing like form. I call it a Horned Fist.


----------



## Tetsubo

Just a couple of heavy chopping swords.


----------



## Tetsubo

The Runehammer. What every good little Dwarf wants for Yule.


----------



## Tetsubo

Sort of a Persian style sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

A simple tower shield. Bronze rim and center boss, painted border.


----------



## Tetsubo

A couple of armoured hover vehicles I drew a long time ago.


----------



## Tetsubo

An urgosh I gave to a character in my current FR campaign.


----------



## Tetsubo

Am Elven short sword I gave to a PC in my campaign.


----------



## Tetsubo

A hardwood war club, loosely based on Native American gunstock clubs. Sort of a hand and a half design.


----------



## Tetsubo

A SF battle axe. I imagine it made out of some high tech material like plasteel. A weapon suitable for the Star Wars, DragonStar or Gamma World settings.


----------



## Tetsubo

A classic push dagger.


----------



## Tetsubo

Correct file.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Cool weapons, man.


----------



## Tetsubo

Kip the Bold said:
			
		

> *Cool weapons, man. *




Thank you. Any suggestions or requests? Can't say I fill them on demand but I'm always looking for inspiration.

You are just South of me BTW.


----------



## Tetsubo

A tomahawk, pierced, brass tacked, ready for throwing.


----------



## Tetsubo

Arrrrrr Matey!


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Cutlass.


----------



## Tetsubo

A couple of random polearms. The one on the left has a wooden shaft, the right is all metal.


----------



## Sidran

Elven Double Barreled Gunblade _ Seylerndicar_ 

Pencil on Cardboard (Digitally highlighted)


----------



## Tetsubo

Cool pic Sidran. Always liked firearm/melee weapon combos.


----------



## Tetsubo

Beaked tomahawk.


----------



## Knightfall

*Go Tetsubo Go!*

This is such a great thread.  Keep up the great sketches, man.  Do you still draw futuristic vehicles like the armored hover vehicle?

If so then imagine if you will, a strike aircraft for my Arcanum of the Stars universe, designed by the shades of the City of Shade in the Forgotten Realms.  They are called shadow strikers and are designed as a type of flying saucer in the shape of Shar's holy symbol.  The are completed automated and exist on both the Plane of Shadow and the Material Plane at the same time.

Therefore, when fired upon, their half-shadow nature prevents the weapons from being able to lock on to them, meaning that the laser fire or missiles/rockets pass right through the ship with no effect.  Heh!

Oh yeah, they fire a energy weapon that is basically half-plasma and half-shadow stuff.  Heh, Heh!

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Sidran

This is my latest "Works" work


----------



## Tetsubo

Very nice Sidran. The top one really conveys a sense of linear movement. Looks like it wants to jump out of your hand and stab things.  The bottom piece has a good line flow. A solid Persian feel to it.


----------



## Tetsubo

Asian Trident.


----------



## psychognome

Hmmm... odd enough, I was just in the need of some illustrations for a few weapons... mind if I use 'em?  They look great!


----------



## Tetsubo

psychognome said:
			
		

> *Hmmm... odd enough, I was just in the need of some illustrations for a few weapons... mind if I use 'em?  They look great! *




Speaking for myself, feel free. 

And thank you.


----------



## Tetsubo

Some odd sort of Chinese-like polearm. Inspired by the metal clip on my clipboard that I draw on. Might fit into a fantasy Asian setting.


----------



## Tetsubo

A Dwarven volley gun and axe combo. 

The volley gun is an actual weapon. I have references to a model that had two groups of seven barrels. You could fire all fourteen at once if you wanted. Though the kick might break your shoulder...


----------



## Tetsubo

A selection of swords.

The top is a simple longsword with a Celtic style.

The next is a heavy scimitar.

The second from the bottom is a combination Falchion and machete. 

The bottom is an engineering style sword. Would be good for archers or crossbowmen that need a back-up weapon that is also a tool. The back of the sword is saw toothed for cutting wood.


----------



## Tetsubo

A selection of knives.

The top is a modified kukri design, more modern.

The next is inspired by an actual blade I own.

The second from the bottom is a stiletto scaled for a Small character or a sword for a Tiny one.

The bottom is a throwing knife based on the Smatchet design.


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy javelin.


----------



## Tetsubo

A frog crotch arrowhead.


----------



## Tetsubo

A double weapon martial arts style design. A play on curves.


----------



## Tetsubo

A bone club that I gave to a PC in my campaign this past Friday.


----------



## Tetsubo

Your basic wooden club banded in iron.


----------



## Tetsubo

An aquatic inspired battle axe. Just playing with curves.


----------



## Tetsubo

A throwing steel.


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy harpoon suitable for hunting sea monsters...


----------



## Tetsubo

A big mucking meat cleaver, a weapon suitable for an orc raider. Inspired by the movie Mad Max which I am watching.


----------



## Tetsubo

A magical crystal sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

A piercing axe design.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here you go Knightfall1972, hope it works.


----------



## Tetsubo

A couple of bowies.


----------



## Tetsubo

Another selection of knives, these with a Persian slant...


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy Elven military pick.


----------



## Tetsubo

An axe with a serpentine look.


----------



## Tetsubo

A mancatcher on steroids...


----------



## Knightfall

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Here you go Knightfall1972, hope it works. *




Sure does, man.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tetsubo

bump


----------



## Tetsubo

An all steel Great Axe.


----------



## Tetsubo

My version of a Bat'leth.


----------



## Tetsubo

A Bladed Bow for when you run out of arrows...


----------



## Tetsubo

Three magic stave tops.


----------



## Tetsubo

A few mundane items.


----------



## Tetsubo

A magic tome.


----------



## Tetsubo

A bat winged axe.


----------



## Tetsubo

An Aztec themed club, set with obsidian blades.


----------



## Tetsubo

A jagged bladed push dagger.


----------



## Tetsubo

A bastard sword sized scimitar.


----------



## Suldulin

*these are great*

wow, how about a kagonesti(wild) elven spear with horse hair tassle at the base of the head?


----------



## Tetsubo

*Re: these are great*



			
				Suldulin said:
			
		

> *wow, how about a kagonesti(wild) elven spear with horse hair tassle at the base of the head?  *




Is there a particular style that such spears follow?

And thank you.


----------



## Tetsubo

Something like this Suldulin?


----------



## Suldulin

very nice 

picturing something a little more elven though, with the horse hair tassle wrapped around the base of the spear tip, sort of like a mane. 

style I think would maybe be animal etching(maybe a serpent since it's a spear?) and the tip made out of bone,  fireharden wood(or ironwood), though metal is still just as likely.


----------



## Tetsubo

Well Suldulin here's my second try. The one on the left is a ground slate blade affixed with sinew and glue. The right is an antler point and pegged to the shaft. Both have horse hair fringe (the right also has a braid) and snake carvings on the shafts. Does this fit the bill?


----------



## Suldulin

'tis great, thank you


----------



## Tetsubo

A SF sword suitable for a cruel user...


----------



## Tetsubo

A Klingon inspired knife.


----------



## Tetsubo

A toothed chopping blade.


----------



## Tetsubo

Sort of a SF sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

A harpoon design idea. Something for taking on large monsters.


----------



## Tetsubo

Chinese Sword


----------



## Tetsubo

Pair of curved knives.


----------



## Suldulin

nice


----------



## Tetsubo

A design based off of an African axe I once saw. Also tried a bit of wood texturing.


----------



## Tetsubo

My take on a late period sabered halberd.


----------



## Tetsubo

A sword inspired by those given to the orc troops in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Tetsubo

My take on a Monk's Spade polearm.


----------



## Tetsubo

Taking the curved form to an extreme.


----------



## Tetsubo

Most dangerous thing in my home...


----------



## Suldulin

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Most dangerous thing in my home...  *




LOL, aye, a kitten is among the most dangerous of creatures


----------



## Guillaume

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL, aye, a kitten is among the most dangerous of creatures *




Of course they are ! They act so cute to keep you of your guard and then...


----------



## Tetsubo

A Leaf Spear.


----------



## Tetsubo

Saw Toothed Spear head.


----------



## Tetsubo

My take on a Tiger Spear. I rather like how this one came out.


----------



## Tetsubo

Heavy Gnomish pick.


----------



## Tetsubo

A double dagger. I think two used in a martial arts form would be interesting.


----------



## Tetsubo

A masterwork bastard sword for my current FR campaign.


----------



## Tetsubo

An all steel war kama.


----------



## Tetsubo

A classic Great Sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

A throwing axe inspired by the throwing steel in the Blade films.


----------



## Suldulin

niiiceee


----------



## Tetsubo

A polearm designed for a Scorpion cult.


----------



## Tetsubo

A Drow shield.


----------



## Tetsubo

A dimensional gate for an upcoming adventure.


----------



## Tetsubo

Two Asian polearms, one in a Chinese style, the other Japanese.


----------



## Tetsubo

A martial arts polearm with bells. Something a monk might use.


----------



## Tetsubo

A big whopping Chinese style sword. The sort of thing to lop off the legs of charging horses...  I tried to give the handle wrappings a bit more of a three dimensional look.

I brought my sketches to work yesterday at the request of a coworker. Another coworker took a look and couldn't believe that my sketches were done freehand. I took that as a compliment.


----------



## Suldulin

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *I brought my sketches to work yesterday at the request of a coworker. Another coworker took a look and couldn't believe that my sketches were done freehand. I took that as a compliment.  *




heheh


----------



## Clear Dragon

Cool work people, I have suscribed to this thread to see what else you create and to use as reference.


----------



## Tetsubo

Clear Dragon said:
			
		

> *Cool work people, I have suscribed to this thread to see what else you create and to use as reference. *




Thank you. If nothing else I'm having fun drawing them.


----------



## Tetsubo

I designed this polearm to allow the user options. They can attack with the blades or use the hooks to disarm, trip or unhorse an opponent.


----------



## Tetsubo

Unicorn horn spear head. Or for a non-fantasy setting a narwhale horn.


----------



## Tetsubo

A Dagger of Wounding.

I might do a sword version at some point.


----------



## Tetsubo

A wooden club set with shark's teeth.


----------



## Tetsubo

A throwing axe. Still working on the wood grain.


----------



## Suldulin

very nice 

I've another request if you've the time, some throwing knives(uses dart stats) done in the style of your other elven works please?


----------



## Tetsubo

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *very nice
> 
> I've another request if you've the time, some throwing knives(uses dart stats) done in the style of your other elven works please?  *




I'll see if I can get to them in the next few days. Maybe tonight if I get inspired.


----------



## Tetsubo

A pair of broad daggers.


----------



## Tetsubo

A simple axe. I think it has a nice curve.


----------



## Tetsubo

This is a Hungarian Fokos. Which is sort of a walking stick with a small axe head as a grip. It was  used to mark trails, gather kindling, start fires (with a flint) and as a self defense weapon. My version is a  bit beefier than real world versions. I imagine it would be very popular with Dwarves.


----------



## Tetsubo

As exotic as they come... This sketch didn't end up anywhere I thought it would. I started out 
sketching a slightly asymmetrical polearm. But the curves just kept compounding themselves... Maybe 
some sort of alien martial arts style would evolve around such a weapon.... It came out very interesting however. One of the larger pieces I've done recently.


----------



## Suldulin

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll see if I can get to them in the next few days. Maybe tonight if I get inspired.  *






neat exotic weapon btw


----------



## Kilmore

Ah!  A Testubo haiku!

Weapons on this page
Are only made of pixels
But a niche is carved.


----------



## Tetsubo

Kilmore said:
			
		

> *Ah!  A Testubo haiku!
> 
> Weapons on this page
> Are only made of pixels
> But a niche is carved. *




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  

That was unintentional.  

But I am honored by your words.


----------



## Tetsubo

A plug bayonet for a muzzle loading blackpowder musket. A simple weapon but I've always liked the shape.


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy pick with decorative accents.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here you go Suldulin, tell me if any of them work for you.


----------



## Suldulin

the second one from the right is great 

thank you tetsubo


----------



## Tetsubo

Here's a larger version Suldulin. 

Happy throwing.


----------



## Suldulin

thank ye


----------



## Tetsubo

A short chopping sword with a funky guard.


----------



## Tetsubo

A cruelly edged sword. Something suited for an evil warrior...


----------



## Tetsubo

A glaive with a bit of a hook. The glaive is a shape that I think lends itself to endless variations. I have no idea how popular they were in real life but I love them.


----------



## Tetsubo

Simple claw talisman. Inspired by my cats.


----------



## Tetsubo

A lantern topped staff. Makes carrying a light source a bit easier.


----------



## Tetsubo

Thanks to the helpful suggestions from people I've done a new version of my Exotic polearm. I've 
stretched out the design to allow for more grip space. It has a slightly lighter look as well. The original had started out as an asymmetrical spearhead, so part of the design was a straight shaft. This version is one continuos curve. Not a straight line on it!  I'm happy with it. Of course after finishing it I've been inspired to do a version that is all blade from tip to tip. A sketchers work is never done...


----------



## Tetsubo

A design with a scalloped back edge.


----------



## Tetsubo

A Chinese inspired straight sword with a scalloped edge.


----------



## Tetsubo

Half way between a sword and an axe...


----------



## Tetsubo

A pair of knives. An exercise in curves.


----------



## Tetsubo

Modified yari spear head.


----------



## Tetsubo

Broad bladed ceremonial dagger.


----------



## Tetsubo

A sword with a split point, taken from a real world design. This sketch took a lot more time then I had intended. Just got complex.


----------



## Tetsubo

This is my version of a European Hurlbat, a throwing weapon. It was designed so that no matter what part of it hit a target something would stick. My version has no sharp edges, just points.


----------



## Tetsubo

A bladed parrying device with a solid cup hand guard.


----------



## Tetsubo

An all steel war sickle. Sharpened on both the concave and convex edges.


----------



## Tetsubo

A one handed version of my earlier Exotic and Evolution designs.


----------



## Tetsubo

Another play on a one handed weapond with two points.


----------



## Suldulin

neat stuff as always


----------



## Tetsubo

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *neat stuff as always  *




Thank you. 

Stayed at my girlfriends this weekend. No cable, no cable modem. Just a radio and time to sketch.


----------



## Tetsubo

A pair of knives. The top is a sax knife, the straight edge being sharp. It was very common during the Viking Era. The bottom is a modern camp style knife.


----------



## Tetsubo

Your basic Swiss Army polearm. The multi-tool of the Middle Ages.


----------



## weem

Here's a wolf-like image I did for a new monster.

It's called an Etherewol...

http://www.mindqwerk.com/images/sketches/wolfimage.jpg


----------



## Tetsubo

An axe based on a semi-circular design.


----------



## Tetsubo

A stone spear head with bone spurs.


----------



## Tetsubo

An all metal thrusting axe.


----------



## Tetsubo

A crescent double knife.


----------



## Tetsubo

An Elvish version of the thrusting axe I posted yesterday.


----------



## Tetsubo

Your classic greatsword with a leather wrapped grip and ricasso.


----------



## Tetsubo

A wooden club with a steel piercing point.


----------



## Tetsubo

A solid stone club carved from jade.


----------



## Tetsubo

A bi-point dagger based on a North West Native American design.


----------



## Tetsubo

A wooden war club.


----------



## Tetsubo

A stone headed mace with wooden shaft.


----------



## Tetsubo

A prong pointed sword. Full tang with wooden grip pinned to it. Large and ideal for chopping.

I might stat this as a bastard sword. Two handed martial weapon or an exotic one handed weapon.


----------



## Tetsubo

A viciously barbed spearhead.


----------



## Tetsubo

I give you the humble staff. Iron shod ends and leather wrapped grips.


----------



## Tetsubo

A spearhead based on a flame design. Something suitable for a Fire God or some such.


----------



## Tetsubo

An Elven two handed sword inspired by TTT.


----------



## Malessa

Dude, you never cease to amaze me with your imagination.  I think you should invest in psp.  I think you would have a ball creating weapons and such in there!  It has an option to graph just like the graph paper you use.  Anyway keep them coming!


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you Malessa. My imagination appreciates it. 

I am considering PSP as a near future purchase. I'm gonna buy a digital camera with my tax return though.  I'm looking forward to taking pictures of my real world weapons collection. Quite a few of them are handmade and unique. 

Happy New Year.


----------



## Tetsubo

I'm working on an Elven saber design. This isn't it yet but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Tetsubo

A radiant axe design inspired by the Animal Planet show The Future Is Wild.


----------



## Tetsubo

A sunburst axe design inspired by the radiant axe I posted yesterday.


----------



## Tetsubo

A glaive with a vague flame design.


----------



## Frostbitten

First attempt at armor


----------



## Frostbitten

Weapons(First Attempt


----------



## Tetsubo

Nice blades Frostbitten, I like the lines. Thanks for contributing to the thread.


----------



## Tetsubo

Another take on the crescent knife idea.


----------



## Tetsubo

Just a quick sword sketch.


----------



## Tetsubo

An Elven saber. Simple clean lines, nothing that isn't needed. I'm happy with this one. Might do a version with a hand guard at some point.


----------



## Tetsubo

Sort of a hooked urgosh.


----------



## Tetsubo

My second version of an Elven saber. This one with a hand guard and a slightly more curved blade.


----------



## Tetsubo

Another version of a double dagger.


----------



## Tetsubo

An exotic sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

A straight bladed sword/staff.


----------



## Tetsubo

A lightning bolt themed spear. Something suitable for a priest of a storm or thunder god.


----------



## Tetsubo

An exotic scimitar.


----------



## Tetsubo

An African style shield.


----------



## Tetsubo

Double beaked axe.


----------



## Porter Thornwalker

Great weapons!  Been looking for a great picture of a scythe... Specifically looking for one with 2 runes in it (Hagalaz and Tiwaz)... I'd love to have a pic of her weapon... Would you mind if you had time to do one if I colorized it and added it to my character picture?  I'm a horrid artist, but a great colorizer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tetsubo

Porter Thornwalker,

Where would you like the runes on the scythe? The blade or the shaft? Should the shaft be plain or have the traditional grips? See attachment. I think a scythe used as a weapon should have a plain shaft myself.

And once I post the image feel free to color it as you like.


----------



## Tetsubo

Porter Thornwalker, here's my first version. How close is it to what you need?


----------



## Tetsubo

A jagged sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

Sword with a back spike.


----------



## Tetsubo

An all steel warhammer with a bit of style.


----------



## Tetsubo

A straight bladed battle axe.


----------



## Tetsubo

A long bladed spearhead.


----------



## Tetsubo

Your classic halberd. I can remember choosing one back in 1E and not having a clue what it looked like. Just picked it because it did lots of damage.


----------



## Porter Thornwalker

Those are good, but was looking for something a little less plain.  The scythe is going to be used by a slayer type character.  In our game the two runes usually go into the blade of the weapon... (we do a funky "socketed items" thing)  Each of the runes do something different.  In this case, the Hagalaz rune attracts undead, while the Tiwaz rune doubles random monster chance.  We already  have one scythe user in the group, and I'll put a picture of the head of the scythe here... 

I was looking for something similar to this one but different, with no skeleton on the thing... I liked your picture of the one without handles better... Basically I wanted every end to be dangerous, the character using it is somewhat suicidal.  

I understand I'm being somewhat picky, and feel free to file this in your "what a bitch! I did a damn picture for her, and she want's more!" file... I'll post a colorized version of the scythe we already have too.

Thanks,

Sha Porter Thornwalker


----------



## Porter Thornwalker

Colorized Version... including Character.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ok Porter Thornwalker here's my second version. Is it closer to what you need? I left it unshaded so that you could color it as you wish. 

And I don't mind making improved versions of sketches.


----------



## Tetsubo

A greataxe. I love the lines of a double bladed greataxe.


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy chopping sword with a reinforced back edge.


----------



## Tetsubo

Porter Thornwalker got me thinking about scythes... here is one that is over the top...  This scythe absolutely needs the traditional grips. Otherwise you'd cut off your own fingers using it.


----------



## Tetsubo

A poleaxe.


----------



## Porter Thornwalker

Yeah yeah!  That's the sorta thing I'm looking for... uber-fantasy... I'd love to see any more ideas you have!  Thanks!


----------



## Tetsubo

Guess I'm just in the mood for poleaxes...


----------



## Suldulin

great stuff as always


----------



## Tetsubo

A very linear sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

Curved sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

The actual image...


----------



## Tetsubo

A simple spearhead.


----------



## Tetsubo

A greatsword with a bit of flair.


----------



## Tetsubo

A very pointy spearhead.


----------



## Tetsubo

A poleaxe with a combination of curves and linear elements.


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy mace.


----------



## Tetsubo

A lighter mace.


----------



## Tetsubo

An axe-hammer with a thrusting/slashing blade and a crushing head with teeth so that it won't slide off of armour.


----------



## Tetsubo

A razor knife.


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy spear.


----------



## Tetsubo

A basic battle axe.


----------



## Tetsubo

Polearm, I believe a partisan if my memory serves me correctly...


----------



## Tetsubo

A fishing trident.


----------



## Tetsubo

Energy carbine.


----------



## Tetsubo

A pair of stump caps for the one handed adventurers.


----------



## Tetsubo

Another polearm design.


----------



## Tetsubo

Another in my endless fascination with the glaive.


----------



## Tetsubo

A sword inspired by a miniature I saw in Dragon.


----------



## Tetsubo

Another armblade design, this one with three blades.


----------



## Tetsubo

A fork made from a set of antelope horns. Sort of an African style.


----------



## Tetsubo

An axe bladed polearm.


----------



## Tetsubo

Your classic spiked mace.


----------



## Tetsubo

This design is based on a bronze axe dug up in Armenia.


----------



## orbitalfreak

*Wow!*

I'd just like to join the crowd in saying that these pictures are great.  I'm sorta partial to the elven designs myself.  I messed around a bit in Photoshop to color a few of them, here's what I came up with:


----------



## orbitalfreak

Another.  This is the Dwarven Urgrosh.  I discovered the "patterns" tool in PS and played around with that.  I was thinking of a sort of "carrrved from th' stones by me'self" form to it.


----------



## orbitalfreak

oops, here it is...


----------



## orbitalfreak

Elven short sword.  Simple sky background, little glint of sun on the tip of the blade.  A little pixleated though.


----------



## orbitalfreak

double post...


----------



## orbitalfreak

Here's your bastard sword, I guess it's hanging on a canvas display sheet or something.  Some reddish/brown pommel jewel inset with sapphires, and a gold crosspiece.


----------



## orbitalfreak

*and finally...*

Here's the last one I doodled with.  I was thinking of a Flaming/Frost double-sword when I saw this, and started messing around.  This was my first use of frames in Photoshop, which I like a lot now.

Once again, very cool sketches.  I'd like to use a few as handouts for items in my campaign.


----------



## orbitalfreak

...can't seem to remember to attatch a file ...


----------



## Tetsubo

Very cool work orbitalfreak, I'm honored that you were inspired to colour my sketches. I'm at my girlfriends at the moment but will be scanning some new sketches later today. Would you mind if I posted your versions of my sketches to a couple of newsgroups? I normally post my work to two binary groups. Thanks again for the compliment.


----------



## orbitalfreak

Sure, feel free to use them however you want.


----------



## Tetsubo

A round bladed axe with a stylized shaft.


----------



## Tetsubo

Today's weapon is brought to us by the Letter...


----------



## Tetsubo

A bronze axe based off of a historical piece I once saw.


----------



## Tetsubo

Either a light machete or a heavy camp knife. A clean, simple design.


----------



## Tetsubo

A design based on a 19th century surgical tool I once saw. It was all steel as this one is.


----------



## Tetsubo

A strange alien type of a pick.


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy chopping sword with a back hook.


----------



## Tetsubo

A wooden greatclub, with top and side views.


----------



## Tetsubo

This design came out of a question I asked myself. What makes an axe, an axe? I came up with three criteria for what I consider an axe. 1) It has an edge. 2) It has mass for driving that edge. 3) It has a shaft of some kind. Normally the edge and the mass are combined in a heavy head. But I don't think that has to be the only solution. So I came up with this design, with a side and top view. I think of it as a sort of post-modern axe. 

The edge is reinforced by the horizontal bars. The central mass would be cast iron or steel. As would the pommel, for some balance.


----------



## Tetsubo

A futuristic polearm. Something suitable for Star Wars or Farscape.


----------



## Tetsubo

This is either a bladed pick or  very short war scythe.


----------



## Tetsubo

A spear with a lobster tail design. I have a few ideas that will play off of this design.


----------



## Tetsubo

A further evolution of the above design.


----------



## Tetsubo

A notched sword design.


----------



## Tetsubo

An all steel great hammer.


----------



## Tetsubo

Someone on a newsgroup requested some broadhead designs. Here's my first crack at them. I'm starting fairly plain before I begin to experiment.


----------



## Tetsubo

I've started to experiment with the broadhead designs.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here's a very curvy broadhead.

The cat hair is free of charge...


----------



## Tetsubo

A greataxe.


----------



## Tetsubo

A big hand axe. Something like a short hafted battleaxe.


----------



## Tetsubo

Guess I'm in the mood for greataxes...


----------



## Tetsubo

A spearhead with an avian theme. The area below the gemstone is hollow.


----------



## Tetsubo

This started out as an exercise to practice textures on a shaft. It became something very strange...


----------



## Tetsubo

A sawtoothed polearm.


----------



## Tetsubo

A bird headed staff.


----------



## Kip the Bold

Holy Cow! How many weapons have you posted,100?200? They are very cool, man. You should make a website for all these so they can all be seen at once...


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you Kip. I have considered it. At the moment I am rather busy and very ignorant of HTML. I do have a number of friends that could help however. 

Here's a bowie...


----------



## Tetsubo

A knife suitable for an assassin...


----------



## Knightfall

*The Malecadi, rendered!*

Tetsubo, remember that sword I asked you to sketch?  kkoie rendered a color version based on it, for me.

Take a look at the post just above mine!
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=649636#post649636

I loved EN World!!

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Buddha the DM

*Tetsubo:* Could you try drawing a Mithril Elven Longsword with ornate scripts up the center of the blade with a visible lightning bolt design near the hilt? As to the other details I leave those up to you. This is the sword that is wielded by Harin, the character link in my signature.


----------



## Suldulin

awe inspiring work as always tetsubo, I've yet another request for a (grey) force adapt:

A three-edged clear crystal sword (hand and a half hilt) swirling with grey, black, and white bands.


----------



## Tetsubo

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *Tetsubo: Could you try drawing a Mithril Elven Longsword with ornate scripts up the center of the blade with a visible lightning bolt design near the hilt? As to the other details I leave those up to you. This is the sword that is wielded by Harin, the character link in my signature. *




Are any of my sketches close to the style that you'd like? Once I have an idea of where to start I can work on something. Though I can't promise turn around time.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ok, Suldulin here's my first version. How close am I? The blade looks slightly off center in the top down view. But a three sided blade does look like that. I own one.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Are any of my sketches close to the style that you'd like? Once I have an idea of where to start I can work on something. Though I can't promise turn around time. *




These two are close.


----------



## Suldulin

the handle's great, the blade is good but could you make it seem more crystalline 'grown' effect, and have the blade slightly more Y like? and leave out the bands of color for now as I'll color those later? 

thank you muchly btw


----------



## Tetsubo

Here's my second version Suldulin. More organic and with a Y cross section.


----------



## Suldulin

thank you tetsubo, 'tis perfect


----------



## Tetsubo

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *thank you tetsubo, 'tis perfect  *




You are most welcome. I'd like to see the coloured version when you're done.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here you go Buddha the DM. One Elven sword with lightning design and script on the blade. I did three small bolts rather than one large as it was easier to lay out. The script was kept thin to keep the design "light". Hope this will work. Keep me posted.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Very nice Tetsubo. I like!


----------



## Tetsubo

A simple staff.


----------



## Tetsubo

A fantasy greatsword.


----------



## Buddha the DM

sweet looking greatsword.


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you Buddha. *

Here's a resize of your sword. I think it looks a bit better at this size.

* Rather ironically I am currently reading a book on Zen that deals with the Buddha.


----------



## Tetsubo

An axe with a view...


----------



## Buddha the DM

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Thank you Buddha. *
> 
> Here's a resize of your sword. I think it looks a bit better at this size.
> 
> * Rather ironically I am currently reading a book on Zen that deals with the Buddha.  *




Heh.. Sword still looks good.


----------



## Tetsubo

I was in the process of scanning this image when my apartment building caught on fire. So here it is a bit late...


----------



## Tetsubo

An exotic spear...


----------



## Suldulin

great stuff, good to have you back tetsubo


----------



## Tetsubo

A two handed slashing sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

A cutlas.


----------



## Tetsubo

A simple leaf blade short sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

A fancy machete.


----------



## Tetsubo

A broadhead design. I've bought a simple drafting template and this is the first piece I used it on.


----------



## Tetsubo

A design for a metal whip.


----------



## Tetsubo

An exotic polearm. This design came to me while lying in bed and fighting the need to get up.


----------



## Tetsubo

A walking stick. Basically an exercise in organic forms.


----------



## Tetsubo

A demonic knife. Something suitable for an evil henchman or some such.


----------



## Tetsubo

I am alive!  An exercise in detail. It felt good to sketch again. Though not having my comfie sofa yet was a pain.


----------



## Tetsubo

I drew this years ago as part of an underwater adventure. The cave system shown was inhabited by a race of fishmen. The original design was inspired by a James Bond movie. Near area 5 and in area 10 are large statues. Area 11 has a ceiling to floor line for moving heavy objects. The low walls just north of area 3 were crossbow "pillboxes". They offered half cover and made getting into this complex a real pain for the PC's.  Area 12 was an underwater entrance to a tomb. I think I might have that tomb somewhere. It was  a great adventure, had a great time running it. I think I might reuse this map.


----------



## Tetsubo

A SF map of a continent I used in an old 3rd edition Gamma World campaign. This is the plain version.


----------



## Tetsubo

This is what the map looked like at the end of the campaign.  The notes on the Empire show how it would be divided after it's defeat. The campaign was based in the capitol of the Free Range, New Tau.


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy scepter that easily doubles as a mace.


----------



## Tetsubo

A pistol gripped hand blade.


----------



## Tetsubo

This is an all metal gauntlet that slides over the hand/forearm. The hand would grasp a bar within the sphere for grip. The sort of thing that might be worn by a gladiator.


----------



## Tetsubo

A short, medium sized thrusting and slashing weapon. Inspired by an animal goad.


----------



## mistergone

Hey, remarkable stuff. I especially like the "elven" styled blades, even though I'm not a huge elf maniac. I was wondering if you could draw something for me? I liked your stone ball war club, it reminded me of an (i hate to use the word, but "iconic") weapon from my campaign world. Basically, it's a warclub that's made of some incredibly hard wood with a steel ball set in a notch at the end. The wood is carved to look like a dragon's head, in the norse style like you'd see at the bow of a viking ship. You know, one of those head ornaments. (vocabulary impeded presently for some reason - what do they call those things??). So, overall, it looks like the steel ball is in the dragon's mouth.  The haft of the club curves slighty. The handle of the club is wrapped in leather strips, and it has a wrist-loop at the end. Overall, it's about 2 and a half feet long. If you can do it, keen.


----------



## Tetsubo

I'll try and see if I can get to it this week or maybe on the weekend. Do you have a particular dragon image in mind? Or just any Norse inspired dragon will do?


----------



## Suldulin

great stuff as always


----------



## mistergone

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *I'll try and see if I can get to it this week or maybe on the weekend. Do you have a particular dragon image in mind? Or just any Norse inspired dragon will do? *




Any norse inspired dragon will do. I just imgined it looking similar to a ship's figurehead.


----------



## Tetsubo

A pierced spearhead.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here's a picture of my namesake. This tetsubo would be about four feet long, have an octagonal cross section and a solid steel sphere at the base for balance.


----------



## Tetsubo

This axe was inspired by a miniature I saw in Dragon magazine. There are some very cool mini's out there. My original thought was a steel blade set into a bronze axe head, with bronze accents on the handle and silver inlayed glyphs. My girlfriend took one look at it and said, "It's a flamingo." So now everytime I look at this sketch I think, "It's a flamingo." But it is still a cool picture of an axe.


----------



## Tetsubo

Filling a request for mistergone.

This mace would have a steel framework within the decorative dragon exterior. Otherwise wood simply wouldn't handle the stress. While organic subjects aren't my forte this didn't come out badly.


----------



## Tetsubo

An all steel maul.

Something suitable for an Ord warrior priest of Grummsh.


----------



## Tetsubo

The actual maul...


----------



## mistergone

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Filling a request for mistergone.
> 
> This mace would have a steel framework within the decorative dragon exterior. Otherwise wood simply wouldn't handle the stress. While organic subjects aren't my forte this didn't come out badly. *




Hey, looks great. Totally not how I pictured it, but I like it. I think you made it look too much like an actual dragon, whereas I was picturing something more primative and subjective. And yeah, a wood frame might not handle the stress, but a magic, enchanted wood could. The warclub in my game is an ancient weapon passed down from one chieftan to another, and has been in countless battles, breathed on my dragons, you name it. Embarassingly, I can't for the life of me remember what I named it.


----------



## gamecat

Tetsubo, wonderful weapon design! If you'd do the crossbow's I described in my campaign below, I'd be very obliged. 

[as a suggestion, maybe a spike hanging from under the bow section so that it could be used as a melee weapon. House Hatecraft is evil, and every group of jackbooted fascists needs proper fashion accessories! ]


----------



## Tetsubo

gamecat said:
			
		

> *Tetsubo, wonderful weapon design! If you'd do the crossbow's I described in my campaign below, I'd be very obliged.
> 
> [as a suggestion, maybe a spike hanging from under the bow section so that it could be used as a melee weapon. House Hatecraft is evil, and every group of jackbooted fascists needs proper fashion accessories! ] *




Are you refering to the Masterwork Light Crossbow?
If so are there any other details? A blade addition is no issue. I'll see if I can get to it in the next few weeks. I hae one request in and I will be putting in some killer OT over the next few weeks.


----------



## gamecat

Yeah, the MW ones.

Hatecraft crossbows have a sniper rifle look about them, a blade hanging from the bottom, as well as that they use terribly serrated heads for their bolts. Perhaps a small rendition of the hatecraft banner hanging from below, behind the blade might look cool as well. I appreciate your time, tetsubo.


----------



## Tetsubo

A double sword I drew for kengar upon request.


----------



## Tetsubo

Just in the double sword mood I guess. This one is all steel and the shaft would be a hollow tube.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here's my attempt at your crossbow gamecat.


----------



## gamecat

Tetsubo, that drawing exceeds my expectations! I appreciate your time and effort!


----------



## Tetsubo

Glad that I could be of assistance. Enjoy.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here are the tools I use to sketch. My digital camera arrived today!  I use:

    One clipboard, normally while sitting on the sofa (background).

    One pad of graph paper. Ten squares per inch.

    One all aluminum 0.3 mm pencil for the actually sketching.

    One generic 0.5 mm pencil for shading.

    One eraser.

    One pencil box for transport and storage (plus carrying spare pencil leads).

    Now wasn't that interesting?


----------



## Tetsubo

The sphere on this double weapon would be hollow, as would be the shaft on that end. The shaft on the arrow end would be solid or nearly solid. Creating  a balance point right at the middle ring. This design just sort of popped into my head.


----------



## gamecat

I've got another request, if you have the time. A longsword with a hilt stylized to look like a celestial chimeric pegasus. (Yes, a celestial chimeric pegasus! ) The blade is rather long, straight, and well, boring, but the hilt is wonderfully crafted.

Again, my thanks!


----------



## Tetsubo

I may have to let you down here gamecat. I'm not really able to draw the level of organic detail that you will need. I have some skill at the inorganic but living things have always illuded me. Sorry to disappoint you. Maybe you could ask on the general Art board and have better luck. 

Next time you just need a weapon, drop me a line though.


----------



## gamecat

That's no prob, tetsubo. 

Another request: Jaster Mererl of House MacDuff imc uses a short sword instead of his longsword when he is truly angry. The short sword is a family relic, a brutal cleaver looking device with a simple handle. The whole sword is made from a black dragon thigh bone, with a good sized jet set into the pommel.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ok gamecat, let me think about it for a few days.

A couple of questions:

Is the jet smooth or faceted?

Is the entire sword bone or does it have a metal blade?


----------



## gamecat

Jaster Mererl's shortsword is entirely bone. The jet is cabonchon-cut (rounded).


----------



## Tetsubo

OK gamecat, here's my try at your bone sword. Sorry it took so long, I've been working a lot of overtime. Put in 63 hours this week. 

I had a hard time trying to achieve the cleaver like look while trying to keep some sort of bone elements. I hope it's close at least.


----------



## gamecat

_63 HOURS_? Damn, you are the man. I can't barely stand school plus a cushy part-time job!

The sword looks great. These pics are great aids to my game. If you ever need anything D&D related, such as a stat block drawn up, ping me w/ an email.


----------



## Tetsubo

Sort of an Elven officers sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

A fantasy version of a type of German two handed sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

A slashing blade and a needle pointed spear.


----------



## Tetsubo

Gold Coin Spade

My version of the Chinese martial arts weapon. A sharpened disk on a stout staff.


----------



## Tetsubo

A double spear.


----------



## Tetsubo

I had a request from another source for a scythe that was made from a dragons wing bones. Obviously a weapon of magical contrsuction.


----------



## Tetsubo

An alien designed great sword. Something that might work for an Outsider. The center has a large cut-out and has smaller piercings.


----------



## orbitalfreak

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *I had a request from another source for a scythe that was made from a dragons wing bones. Obviously a weapon of magical contrsuction. *




OOoohhhhh, I likes it!  The outsider knife in the next pic is sweet, too.  Great work, as always, Tetsubo.


----------



## Tetsubo

A rendering of one of my recent sketches.


----------



## Tetsubo

An ornate, all metal mace. In a vaguely Indian style.


----------



## Tetsubo

A dagger with a few curves.


----------



## Tetsubo

A ceremonial dagger.


----------



## Tetsubo

A rendering of the above Ceremonial Dagger.


----------



## Tetsubo

An axe with eight points and plenty of nasty.


----------



## Tetsubo

A dragon's tooth dagger. The handle is made of bone. The top carvings are loosely based on cunieform text. The bottom are a fantasy script I've been making up on the fly as I need it. Might actually get around to formalizing it some day.


----------



## Tetsubo

A megastar! I imagine this to be a throwing star about 10" - 12" in diameter. You would use an under hand throwing motion.


----------



## Tetsubo

Another rendering of one of my sketches. John does beautiful work.


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy chakram, about a foot in diameter. This would also use an under hand throwing style.


----------



## Tetsubo

An axe with a double back spike.


----------



## Tetsubo

A long handled short sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

Your basic "longsword".


----------



## Tetsubo

I'm really happy with how this sword came out. It's the most complex hilt I've sketched yet. The pommel would be a solid steel sphere for balance. The gem set in the hilt adds a bit of flash.


----------



## Suldulin

great stuff as always


----------



## Chauzu

Ohh, all these drawings are giving me an urge to start drawing weapons again.

Cool weapons being shown here.


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you both.


----------



## Tetsubo

This would be an all steel axe, excepting the grip cover. Quite a bit of thought went into this design. The idea was an axe that would help in boarding a ship during an attack in the Age of Sail. The "teeth" on the bottom of the axe would aid in grabbing the gunwale of the ship. They could also be used to pin or move a shield. The D guard would protect the hand in combat and when the axe is hooked on the gunwale. The D guard spikes are a secondary weapon and to keep the axe from sliding sideways while climbing. The butt spike is also a secondary weapon and climbing aid. I'm happy how it came out.


----------



## Tetsubo

Someone I know online mentioned that they liked morningstars...


----------



## Tetsubo

A long, thin spearhead.


----------



## Tetsubo

A boar spear...


----------



## Tetsubo

A dagger inspired by the shape of a squid...


----------



## Tetsubo

A staff topped with a metal octopus. I'm trying to push my skills into the area of organic forms.


----------



## Suldulin

heh, illithid-ish


----------



## Tetsubo

Based on the Chinese polearm known as a Sun & Moon Staff. The crescent in the middle is open.


----------



## Suldulin

nice


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you. I rather like how it came out. I'm mostly happy that the ideas keep flowing.


----------



## Tetsubo

The four black circles are stone disks. I imagine them to be jet. This would be a large, two handed club. The butt has a bronze accent
piece for hanging the weapon. This would be a ceremonial style weapon or purpose built to defeat a stone vulnerable foe.

The perfect weapon for taking on a rust monster.


----------



## Tetsubo

When two blades just aren't enough...


----------



## Tetsubo

A render of my Triple Bladed Axe by John.


----------



## Tetsubo

A sonic pistol. Inspired by a decorative accent on my ceiling fan.


----------



## Tetsubo

A friend thought my Sun & Moon blade might look good as a throwing weapon. I agree.


----------



## Tetsubo

A Dragon Axe. More complex than I usually get...


----------



## Tetsubo

I imagine this used in a martial arts style emphasizing trips and such.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *A Dragon Axe. More complex than I usually get... *




 Me like!


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you Buddha.

Here's an electric powered, two-handed, chainsaw sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

A Chinese Nine Ring Sword with a bit of a Persian style.


----------



## Mystic_23

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *My vision of an Elven Battleaxe. *




Whoa...this is cool.  You have a lot of great designs, but something about this elven battleaxe touched something in me.  So I just had to comment.  Perhaps I'll try a few designs of my own...although I'm sure they won't be as good as yours.


----------



## Tetsubo

Mystic_23 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Whoa...this is cool.  You have a lot of great designs, but something about this elven battleaxe touched something in me.  So I just had to comment.  Perhaps I'll try a few designs of my own...although I'm sure they won't be as good as yours.   *




Thank you.

And if my sketch inspires you too create your own design I am highly complimented. Give it a try.


----------



## gamecat

Hey Tetsubo, ive been lurking in this thread for a while now 

Another request, if you have time:

The Halkur Legion of Axis (my campaign thread again) is well known for blue and black armor and halberds. If you'd design a specific halberd-head for them, I'd be appreciative.


----------



## Tetsubo

gamecat said:
			
		

> *Hey Tetsubo, ive been lurking in this thread for a while now
> 
> Another request, if you have time:
> 
> The Halkur Legion of Axis (my campaign thread again) is well known for blue and black armor and halberds. If you'd design a specific halberd-head for them, I'd be appreciative. *




A few questions:

Angular or curvy?

Simple or complex?

Plain or ornate?

Ever seen anything (from sketches, photos, anything) that looks like what you had in mind?

On my page in the Polearm section there are the following images that might help me know what you want: Halberd and Polearm02. Both are halberds. Either look close? Or should I head in another style direction?

Any idea of what their armour looks like? I might be in the mood for a shield.


----------



## Tetsubo

Obviously based on Chinese martial arts designs...


----------



## Tetsubo

Asian broadsword, slightly modern look.


----------



## Tetsubo

Double hooked sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

Playing around with a star template I bought.


----------



## e3_Jeb

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Thank you Buddha.
> 
> Here's an electric powered, two-handed, chainsaw sword. *




For someone just scanning over this thread this is very funny, oh and this is fantastic stuff makes me want to go draw.


----------



## Suldulin

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Obviously based on Chinese martial arts designs... *




this is neat


----------



## bebo

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> Angular or curvy?
> 
> Simple or complex?
> 
> Plain or ornate?
> 
> Ever seen anything (from sketches, photos, anything) that looks like what you had in mind?
> 
> On my page in the Polearm section there are the following images that might help me know what you want: Halberd and Polearm02. Both are halberds. Either look close? Or should I head in another style direction?
> 
> Any idea of what their armour looks like? I might be in the mood for a shield. *




I imagine it to be angular, complex, and ornate, with distinctly brutal look about it. The Halkurs are the equivalent of the Schutz-Staffel of Nazi Germany.

The armor is azure-and-sable, with a skull-with-eagle wings about it.


----------



## gamecat

Dammit! Bebo left himself logged on this machine! Lisping bastard!


----------



## Tetsubo

Okaaaay...

Is Bebo's description what you are looking for?


----------



## gamecat

Yea, dat'd be it...


----------



## Tetsubo

The spearhead of an all metal spear. Something suitable for a salamander perhaps...


----------



## Tetsubo

Ok gamecat. Here is angular, complex, and ornate, with distinctly brutal look about it. How close did I get to what you where thinking about?


----------



## Tetsubo

A beautiful rendering of game cat's halberd by John.


----------



## Tetsubo

If you're going to have a hammer, it might as well be a really GREAT hammer.


----------



## Tetsubo

Combat Shears.

Obviously not a front line weapon, but a tool of terror. The pulley system is contained within the tubular steel shaft to keep it safe. The line would be a steel cable.

The perfect thing for "disarming" your enemies... Ba-da-BOOM. Thank you, thank you, I'm here all week...


----------



## Buddha the DM

bad tetsubo.... no dice for you


----------



## Saber

Well, I just found this thread tonight, and am VERY impressed with your sketches.  This is a thread i will most definitely be coming back to many times over.
I noticed that most all of your weapons have a very strong base in reality.  Each seems well balanced and of solid construction and design.  
I scanned through all 12 pages of this thread, and read that you yourself (Tetsubo) have an extensive weapon collection, and are a collector of weapon pics.  I would love to see your actual weapons in this thread, and will post some of my own (I've always considered myself to have a pretty unique collection for one who just recently started collecting.)  Maybe they will inspire some more great works from your pen.
One final thing.  As a request, I would love to see what your skills could create if you were to steer away from reality for a bit (as weird as that sounds).  I fell in love with your crystal sword way back on page 2 or something, and wouldn't mind seeing some of its brothers appear (crystal axe, mace, anything).  Also, maybe take some inspiration from Anime sources.  Perhaps super unbalanced swords (eg. Final Fantasy 7 style) or normal weapons designed to function in a unique way (eg. reverse blade swords like Kenshin's, or even swords meant to be held and used upside down)
I really love your work, and look forward to any new surprised you can throw our way.
Keep it up!


----------



## Saber

The first of my weapons I would like to share with you guys.  This is the pride of my collection.  It is one of a kind, exclusive to me.  The blade and counterweight are hand designed on a forge, constructed from High-Carbon steel.  What really makes this weapon unique however, is the intricate carvings i had hand etched into the wood.  
I got in touch with a VERY credible wood carver, and he designed a pattern of flowing vines, leaves, and flowers encircling the shaft of the weapon.  I was awed by his craftsmanship, and was more than willing to pay the price for his work.  
My digital camera is kinda crappy, so i got the best shots as i could.  All in all, the completion of this weapon took about 8 months, and cost me well over $1000.  Yet it was worth every penny, for it is something I plan on passing on to my future generations.
But right now, its mine...my precious...


----------



## Saber

A close up of the head, can see a bit more detail on the carvings as well.


----------



## Saber

One final one of the base.
Oh, and Tetsubo.  If u feel inspired, i would love to see your rendetion of my weapon.  It would be great to hang next to it.
Hell, if your really feeling creative, maybe even a high fantasy version, with actual vines and thorns wraping the blade and shaft.  I don't mean to put any pressure on you, but if u have any time, it would be cool


----------



## Saber

One final one for tonight.
While the "Axe of Vines" holds its place as the pride of my collection, this next weapon takes a close second.
This mace was also hand crafted (i have a thing for hand done weapons, knowing that true labor went into their crafting, and also knowing they tend to be highly unique)
Over 750 man hours were spent on this bad boy, and its quality is amazing.  The head is High Carbon Steel, and the body is a one piece steel rod, hand wrapped in silver and black wire-string.
Though its price doesnt top that of the Axe, it comes close, but again, I feel it to be another item to be passed along my family tree.
I don't want to steal away this thread from the one with the real talent, so I will end with this picture.  But let me know if you guys want to see more of my collection, and I'll throw up some pics when I get the time.  
Hope you all enjoy, and keep up the good work Tetsubo.


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you saber. I appreciate your comments. 

I will take your suggestions into consideration. I do have a crsytal weapon in mind at the moment already...

Maybe we could ask a Moderator if a thread of actual weapon pics would be OK to start. I've taken a few of my blades but haven't gotten into the larger ones yet. I've only had a digital camera for a short time.

I think the two weapons you have posted are beautiful. Money well invested. 

I'll email a Mod today.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here you go saber. One Final Fantasy style sword. In a two handed version.


----------



## Tetsubo

My first attempt at a skull accent. I need more practice...


----------



## Tetsubo

This would make a good magical or psionic item. Or a ceremonial scepter.


----------



## Saber

Sweet!!  That oversized sword is pretty cool.  And that scepter is VERY unique.  Keep it up.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Does that oversized sword have a name or no?


----------



## Suldulin

heh, I'm going to have to come up with another line other then great stuff 

anyway, I've a weapon request if you've the time and inclination 

a darkwood and mithril naginata that has a not too heavy celestial motif, mixed with some subtle demonic influences

it is the main melee weapon of a raising (turning chaotic good) incubus


----------



## Tetsubo

Buddha, the sword has no name. I drew it for saber, maybe he can tell you. 

That's quite a request Suldulin, let me see what I can come up with...


----------



## Suldulin

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *That's quite a request Suldulin, let me see what I can come up with... *




thank you  you can ignore the demonic bit if need be


----------



## Tetsubo

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> thank you  you can ignore the demonic bit if need be *




Thanks.  I couldn't figure out how to combine those two aspects smoothly. 

Here you have a number of celestial objects. The main one being a Middle Ages style comet. Than there are some stars and a couple of planets, The stars and planets could be inset gems. The "flames" of the comet give it a slightly more sinister look.

How close is it too what you envisioned?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Buddha, the sword has no name. I drew it for saber, maybe he can tell you.
> 
> That's quite a request Suldulin, let me see what I can come up with... *




that's ok.. was just wondering is all.


----------



## Suldulin

heh, was thinking celestial as in the creature/outsider type, but that one is great  thank you


----------



## Tetsubo

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *heh, was thinking celestial as in the creature/outsider type, but that one is great  thank you *




I had a feeling that was true. But I don't know enough about the template to have it reflected in a sketch. So I opted for the more mundane definition of celestial.  Glad you like it.


----------



## Suldulin

colored it with colored pencils


----------



## Tetsubo

Cool.


----------



## Tetsubo

A rendering of my Dwarven Hammer.


----------



## Tetsubo

A bardiche...


----------



## Tetsubo

I can't decide if it's a really big knife or a really small sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

The inset shows the cross section as a T. This increases the rigidity and overall strength. A weapon designed to pierce armour and allow a secondary thrusting attack. Inspired by an illustration in a gaming book.


----------



## Tetsubo

Your basic broadsword...


----------



## Tetsubo

I saw one of these in the Q. Barbarian so I drew my own. I think they would be interesting if used in pairs.


----------



## Tetsubo

A greataxe with a sunburst accent. The sunburst itself would be bronze. The studded shaft is covered in leather. This would also function as an urgosh in a 3E campaign.


----------



## Tetsubo

This maul is constructed from a hardwood log. The two ends of the head have been capped with steel, to increase striking power and prevent splitting. This is the sort of thing you use when you want to hit something and have it stay hit...


----------



## Tetsubo

A cruel bowie...


----------



## Tetsubo

A saber with a slightly Turkish style.


----------



## Tetsubo

A rendering of the above sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

A rendering of my broadsword with a new pommel...


----------



## Tetsubo

A rendering of my bardiche design...


----------



## Tetsubo

An idea I've been playing with in my head for a while now. This is just a preliminary sketch of what it might look like. Hopefully I will be doing a more detailed version at some point in the near future.


----------



## Suldulin

neat


----------



## Tetsubo

My version of Thor's hammer.


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy halberd with a slightly industrial look...


----------



## Tetsubo

An iron whip.


----------



## Tetsubo

A friend of mine is a big fan of Tyr. So I drew Tyr's spear for him. A cookie if you can tell me what the runes say...


----------



## Ferret

Way-o! This looks cool! I've compiled some of your weapons As I think they are excellent! I have one drawing, but it isn't mine( plus a reloading cross bow I designed, gunna redraw it.)


----------



## Tetsubo

Thank you. 

Looking forward to seeing your drawing.


----------



## Tetsubo

A sword with a flame theme.


----------



## Tetsubo

A pronged sword inspired by a fight scene in Matrix Reloaded.


----------



## Ferret

Ahh, spoiler!


----------



## Ferret

I'm just going to scan it in it should be up tommorow


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by Virgil England's designs.


----------



## Tetsubo

A rendering of the flame sword.


----------



## Tetsubo

An electric powered combat saw. Designed to cut through body armour and the body beneath it. The barred section above the on-off switch is a power read-out. A friend today mentioned that some of my designs have a brutal look to them... I think this fits that description.


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy flail.


----------



## Ferret

My scanner is off for now. so i can't use it at mo, when it gets fixed up I'll be posting them, I think the flail is the best so far though.


----------



## Tetsubo

I was surprised how popular the flail sketch has been. Here is a rendering of it...


----------



## Tetsubo

An angular spetum.


----------



## kkoie

your 3d stuff is great!  Sorry if this was asked already, but what do you use?


----------



## Tetsubo

I'm glad you like it. But I'm not John Dunaj. He's someone I met on a binary newsgroup. He and I have been doing some work together. I provide the concept sketch and he does the rendering. He posts here fairly often: alt.binaries.pictures.fantasy-sci-fi


----------



## Tetsubo

The classic chain and morning star. With protection for the users hand.


----------



## Tetsubo

A short saber.


----------



## Tetsubo

A fantasy version of a three bladed katar.


----------



## Tetsubo

A falcata.


----------



## Ferret

I reckon I would need more then a hand guard to weild a flail  . The others are great too.


----------



## Tetsubo

A falx, your basic sword on a stick.


----------



## Tetsubo

Somewhat in the style of Brom's Dark Sun illustrations.


----------



## Tetsubo

A throwing weapon based on a Central African design.


----------



## Tetsubo

Scimitar.


----------



## Liquide

Got a challenge for you Tetsubo  , dare to pick me up on it 

This challenge is called the letter challenge, make an ornate weapon out of each of the letters in the alphabet.

For example a punching dagger in the shape of an A, a double-edged sword in the shape of a B, a throwing dagger in the shape of a C etc . . .

The weapons is your choice but the designs need to be based on the letters of the alphabet.

Care to try it out?


----------



## Suldulin

nice scimitar and brom-ish weapon


----------



## Tetsubo

Liquide said:
			
		

> *Got a challenge for you Tetsubo  , dare to pick me up on it
> 
> This challenge is called the letter challenge, make an ornate weapon out of each of the letters in the alphabet.
> 
> For example a punching dagger in the shape of an A, a double-edged sword in the shape of a B, a throwing dagger in the shape of a C etc . . .
> 
> The weapons is your choice but the designs need to be based on the letters of the alphabet.
> 
> Care to try it out? *




Ok, I think I can do that. I have a couple that fit already... here's an A...

I just can't promise how long it will take to finish the entire alphabet. I never "force" a sketch. If I'm not in the mood to draw something I don't draw it. I don't want to annoy my Muse.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here's a Y...


----------



## Tetsubo

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *nice scimitar and brom-ish weapon  *




Thank you Suldulin. I think the Brom-ish polearm came out quite well. I know that *I'm* slightly impressed by it.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ok Liquide, here's a B...


----------



## Tetsubo

Brought to you by the letter C...


----------



## Ferret

Cool, care to draw me a weapon called "Devils tounge" It's a Morning star(Like on BG not phb) So it's a flat sausage shape, with the spikes almost flat on the top, and more perpendicular towards the bottom.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Cool, care to draw me a weapon called "Devils tounge" It's a Morning star(Like on BG not phb) So it's a flat sausage shape, with the spikes almost flat on the top, and more perpendicular towards the bottom. *




BG?

Like a cylinder, but with points on it? Straight cylinder or tapered?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ok Ferret, here's what popped into my head when I read the name "Devil's Tongue". I've included a simplified top view to show the head shape. 

How did I do?


----------



## Tetsubo

A ring shaped axe. Might also work as a letter Q.


----------



## Tetsubo

A handblade, combo axe/dagger. Something that would work well in pairs.


----------



## Tetsubo

A Minoan style axe.


----------



## orbitalfreak

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *A Minoan style axe. *




Now that's something that I could see a Minotaur wielding.

As far as the Q-axe, you could also count it as an O, then flip it around a bit to make a P, and a lower-case g.  Who say's you can't cheat?


----------



## Tetsubo

A simple sword, with some subtle lines.


----------



## Tetsubo

A classic katar.


----------



## Tetsubo

All steel with brass ring accents.

This is quite possibly my favorite sketch I've done. I just love the lines.


----------



## Tetsubo

A combat pick. What every little Dwarven boy dreams of... the lower edge of each "arm" is sharpened.


----------



## Tetsubo

Razor Star Axe. This ended up being just a tad more complex than I had planned... It makes me think of a demonic snowflake.


----------



## Tetsubo

Another design best used in pairs.


----------



## Tetsubo

All steel horseman's morningstar.


----------



## Tetsubo

Odin's Tear.


----------



## Tetsubo

Double Crescent Dagger.


----------



## Tetsubo

A leaf blade design with an acorn style pommel.


----------



## Tetsubo

A modern era sword design. The round accent is a button for releasing the sword from the scabbard.


----------



## Tetsubo

A guthook style polearm.


----------



## Tetsubo

Demon Fist.


----------



## Tetsubo

A winged spear.


----------



## Tetsubo

An all steel morningstar. The head is a hollow sphere with a one inch wall thickness. The shaft is a tube with a half inch wall thickness. The counter weight is solid.


----------



## Tetsubo

Warhammer.


----------



## Tetsubo

A mace with a pierced head. At the left is a half scale view of the top. Each face of the mace head is concave.


----------



## Tetsubo

Just a classic style battleaxe.


----------



## Tetsubo

Something that might be used by an alian race.


----------



## Tetsubo

A bladed bow.


----------



## Tetsubo

A more ornate battleaxe. One suited to close quarters combat.


----------



## crater

These weapons are great....imaginative whilst appearing usable.

Do you stat them aswell for use in a game?


----------



## Tetsubo

crater said:
			
		

> *These weapons are great....imaginative whilst appearing usable.
> 
> Do you stat them as well for use in a game? *




Thank you. That's the idea.  I prefer my weapons to look like you could actually pick one up and hit something. 

Many of my designs are versions of existing weapons. An axe may look really odd but it's still an axe... is there one that you would like info on? I do use these in my campaign but mostly so I can illustrate what the group finds as treasure.


----------



## Tetsubo

Vicious sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

An axe/hammer.


----------



## Tetsubo

Slightly fantasy without being completely unrealistic.


----------



## Tetsubo

Trident.


----------



## Tetsubo

A friend requested a gliave that would be used by a barbazu (beared devil). He wanted a sawtoothed 
design. I went for more of a barbed toothed style. Does it look brutal enough for a devil? And he got 
same day service!  This would be an all metal weapon.


----------



## Suldulin

nice trident

how about an elven falcata?


----------



## Tetsubo

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *nice trident
> 
> how about an elven falcata?  *




Thanks.

I'll see if I can come up with any ideas along that line. I have a pick request I'm thinking about at the moment. And I'm playing with an idea for a Thri-kreen weapon...


----------



## Ferret

Not quite. Get some blank paper, draw a line, and put a thin V a small bit off of one end of the line, repeat broadening the space between the tips of the V. Like a pine cone.

The tip is like a sword blade, but it stays flat(er compared to the other parts) and gets thicker up to the first v. Ok?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Not quite. Get some blank paper, draw a line, and put a thin V a small bit off of one end of the line, repeat broadening the space between the tips of the V. Like a pine cone.
> 
> The tip is like a sword blade, but it stays flat(er compared to the other parts) and gets thicker up to the first v. Ok? *




Ok, that description does help a bit. Do you have an image of one or can you tell me the reference source? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tetsubo

A requested footman's pick. The two inserts are front views of the respected striking heads. The main head has a slightly blade-like shape.


----------



## Tetsubo

Well Suldulin here's my try at an Elven Falcata. It ended up looking rather aquatic (I saw Finding Nemo today). Is it close to what you wanted?


----------



## Suldulin

'tis great, thank you


----------



## Tetsubo

I'm glad you like it Suldulin. May you chop many orcs with it.


----------



## Ferret

No none, It's from the ill explored by other beings, recess of my imagination.

The end spike should look like a tongue(curvy to a very small extent.) I think that all I can say before you draw it.  Thank you very much. Oh yeah, it meant to look organic.  Almost for got that.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *No none, It's from the ill explored by other beings, recess of my imagination.
> 
> The end spike should look like a tongue(curvy to a very small extent.) I think that all I can say before you draw it.  Thank you very much. Oh yeah, it meant to look organic.  Almost for got that. *




OK, let me think about it for a bit...


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by someone's speculation of what a modern military hand weapon might look like.


----------



## Ferret

WAIT! The spikes should almost completely cover the end part, and should not be in a line, more random.


----------



## Tetsubo

A solar themed axe.


----------



## Sonikal

Wow!. This stuff is cool. You should be designer for a replica weapon company, especially your Axe designs. Have you designed any Katanas yet, I would really like to see that!. Better still how about a complete ancestral daisho, basicly a Samurai's Katana and Wakishashi (small katana-like sword). Just a suggestion. 
_(in other words a pathetic attempt to sweet-talking you into drawing one... please!..._


----------



## Ferret

Sorry to keep changing my request but the spikes should be like this ->>> not -<<< ok?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Sorry to keep changing my request but the spikes should be like this ->>> not -<<< ok? *




Ok. Still thinking about it...


----------



## Tetsubo

Sonikal said:
			
		

> *Wow!. This stuff is cool. You should be designer for a replica weapon company, especially your Axe designs. Have you designed any Katanas yet, I would really like to see that!. Better still how about a complete ancestral daisho, basicly a Samurai's Katana and Wakishashi (small katana-like sword). Just a suggestion.
> (in other words a pathetic attempt to sweet-talking you into drawing one... please!... *




I'll see what I can come up with. Though I might take a slightly non-traditional style with it.


----------



## Tetsubo

A soaring axe.


----------



## Tetsubo

A warfan. In an actual model the silk would be painted. I think this would make a great Monk weapon. You could slash with it open or thrust with it closed.


----------



## Malessa

I liked your solar themed axe, but wanted to see how it would look in color.  Hope you don't mind, and hope I did it justice for you.  
 I've been burnt out on drawing for awhile but your weapon inspired me....thanks!


----------



## Ferret

Back to the way it was, this is tearing me up. I had a picture of it in my head and now its gone! ~<< is how it should go, If your feeling up to it you could draw 2 other types, With spikes facing the other way, and one with spikes just facing out.


----------



## Tetsubo

Malessa said:
			
		

> *I liked your solar themed axe, but wanted to see how it would look in color.  Hope you don't mind, and hope I did it justice for you.
> I've been burnt out on drawing for awhile but your weapon inspired me....thanks! *




Glad that I could inspire you.  I think you did an excellent job.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Back to the way it was, this is tearing me up. I had a picture of it in my head and now its gone! ~<< is how it should go, If your feeling up to it you could draw 2 other types, With spikes facing the other way, and one with spikes just facing out. *




Ok Ferret, here is my ~>>> version of your idea. It took quite a bit of thinking to come up with it. I may do the other version you want but will need more pondering time. I tried to achieve the organic look that you wanted. Did I get close?


----------



## Tetsubo

A collapsing baton for a player in my campaign.


----------



## Tetsubo

Here is your ~<<< version Ferret. I think I might take a break from organic designs for now...  But you never know...


----------



## Tetsubo

Thri-kreen Kyorkcha.


----------



## Ferret

I like it, and here it comes. But the shaft with the spikes of isn't wavy or sword like, just the tip, the part of the shaft with spikes on is cylindrical, the spikes need to face out all around the shaft. Sorry, I have little bits of it in my head, and every drawing is geting closer, but I might use this for somethiung aswell. 

Oh and its the right -<<<.

I had an idea, you know caltrops(crows feet kind) its like them with the stack up with the points fully imbedded in to the next! I got it!


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> * I like it, and here it comes. But the shaft with the spikes of isn't wavy or sword like, just the tip, the part of the shaft with spikes on is cylindrical, the spikes need to face out all around the shaft. Sorry, I have little bits of it in my head, and every drawing is geting closer, but I might use this for somethiung aswell.
> 
> Oh and its the right -<<<.
> 
> I had an idea, you know caltrops(crows feet kind) its like them with the stack up with the points fully imbedded in to the next! I got it!  *




Ok, that helps quite a bit. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Ferret

Yup, the spikes are "3D"


----------



## Tetsubo

Thri-kreen Chatkcha.


----------



## Tetsubo

Death Orchid, inspired by an orchid.


----------



## mythusmage

*Death Orchid*

Ooo, that's nasty. Gives me an unpleasant vision of the weilders it does.

I haven't seen all the work you've posted in this thread, only the very first, and those on page 16. I must say, you do show a lot of improvement between then and now. You are getting better at technical illustration, keep up the good work.

Now for some questions: Have you done any work using regular art paper? Pen and ink, pencil, graphite, bristol board, etc. What about life studies? Landscapes, trees, animals, and so on and so forth. What art background do you have?


----------



## Tetsubo

*Re: Death Orchid*



			
				mythusmage said:
			
		

> *Ooo, that's nasty. Gives me an unpleasant vision of the weilders it does.
> 
> I haven't seen all the work you've posted in this thread, only the very first, and those on page 16. I must say, you do show a lot of improvement between then and now. You are getting better at technical illustration, keep up the good work.
> 
> Now for some questions: Have you done any work using regular art paper? Pen and ink, pencil, graphite, bristol board, etc. What about life studies? Landscapes, trees, animals, and so on and so forth. What art background do you have? *




Thank you. I think the Death Orchid would be perfect for an Outsider. 

Thank you again. As hard as it is for me, I think I agree with you. I have gotten better. I guess practice does make perfect (or at least better).  Not to mention it's helped my stress level quite a bit.

I haven't worked in another media since about 1978. I didn't sketch at all for about 15 years. I took it back up once I had a scanner and could share. Something about letting others see my work got me sketching again. Even if not all the comments I get are constructive or even pleasant. (People on USENET can be nasty...)

The last formal training I had was in 1978. My freshman year of High School. Since then it's just been practice and looking where ever I can for inspiration. I have considered taking courses again. I have an desire to improve my sketches and try my hand at ceramics.

I've been trying to branch out into more organic forms. Eventually I want to do full-fledged animals and plant life. Scenery and portraits are beyond me at this point I think. But I can always dream... 

My only background has been a creative spirit and a few chances to express it. I was Class Artist in Junior High.  I was Class Writer in HS.  But now, now I like to sketch weapons. To really push were the forms can go. Or take original angles on existing forms. I think I even succeed sometimes.


----------



## Tetsubo

Alright Ferret, here's number four... 

Each of the thorn groups is actually three thorns. A single thorn pointing in one direction and the
other two in the opposite direction. Think of caltrops (or jacks) stacked one on top of the other. I'm hoping this version hits the mark.


----------



## Ferret

Thats it, Maybe with the spikes more frequent, but this rocks!


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> * Thats it, Maybe with the spikes more frequent, but this rocks! *




Groovy. We're just going to *imagine* the spikes being more frequent... 

Can the next one be less complex?


----------



## Ferret

Yeah, If you wanna draw go ahead, I'm not stopping you.


----------



## Ferret

I have another, A Serrated Greatsword made from bone, the cross guard is shapped like {. The serrations are not just triangle, they are like this:

---
|
\
.\

The dot just fills the space, that ok?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *I have another, A Serrated Greatsword made from bone, the cross guard is shapped like {. The serrations are not just triangle, they are like this:
> 
> ---
> |
> \
> .\
> 
> The dot just fills the space, that ok? *




I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by a stone I found on the beach last weekend.


----------



## Tetsubo

An all wood sword.

In the real world it could be a ceremonial weapon, a practice weapon or one from a society with poor access to metals.

In a fantasy setting it could be a vampire slaying sword or designed to harm creatures vulnerable to natural materials.


----------



## Tetsubo

Guess I'm just in the mood for crystals...


----------



## Tetsubo

A disk shaped throwing steel.


----------



## Ferret

Go batman!   

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tetsubo

An axe version of the above throwing steel...


----------



## Tetsubo

A handblade...


----------



## Tetsubo

An axe with a modern look...


----------



## Tetsubo

A mace...


----------



## Ferret

I wouldn't want that sprayed in my face.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *I wouldn't want that sprayed in my face. *




Ah, I love a good pun...  

Think I have an idea for your sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

OK Ferret, here's your bone greatsword. How close am I?


----------



## Tetsubo

An ornate axe...


----------



## Ferret

erfect, of the hilt could be raise up a bit or the handle smalled down. But none of those need changing. I love it!


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Perfect, of the hilt could be raise up a bit or the handle smalled down. But none of those need changing. I love it! *




Glad you like it.


----------



## orbitalfreak

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *An ornate axe... *




That looks viscious!  I can see that being wielded by a barbarian cohort of an evil necromancer.  I've gotta say, several times I have looked at the weapons in this thread and have been struck with ideas for characters to wrap around the weapon.  Great stuff, as always.


----------



## Tetsubo

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That looks viscious!  I can see that being wielded by a barbarian cohort of an evil necromancer.  I've gotta say, several times I have looked at the weapons in this thread and have been struck with ideas for characters to wrap around the weapon.  Great stuff, as always. *




Thank you. I'm enjoying myself at least.  And I hope I might be providing sketches that can be used by other gamers.


----------



## orbitalfreak

*A request, if you don't mind.*

I would like to make a request for a piece of equipment for a friend of mine's character.  At the basic level, it's a bladed buckler. 

The buckler is made of wood, but is rimmed in metal.  Emerging from the metal rim (melded into the piece, not riveted on or anything that shows signs of assemblage of multiple parts) are six dagger-sized blades, spaced evenly around the rim.  It's a functional piece, not built for flair; however, the character is a prince of a small clan kingdom, so some semi-expensive embellishments are not out of the question.

Thanks, and keep up the good work.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ok, I'll see if I can get to it this weekend. I just finished four days of 12 hour shifts and I'm beat at the moment.


----------



## Tetsubo

*Re: A request, if you don't mind.*



			
				orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *I would like to make a request for a piece of equipment for a friend of mine's character.  At the basic level, it's a bladed buckler.
> 
> The buckler is made of wood, but is rimmed in metal.  Emerging from the metal rim (melded into the piece, not riveted on or anything that shows signs of assemblage of multiple parts) are six dagger-sized blades, spaced evenly around the rim.  It's a functional piece, not built for flair; however, the character is a prince of a small clan kingdom, so some semi-expensive embellishments are not out of the question.
> 
> Thanks, and keep up the good work. *




Ok, here is one bladed buckler. Hope it works out. It took a lot longer than I thought it would.


----------



## Tetsubo

Don't know if this is an axe or a wide pick. But I think it looks cool.  The inset is a top view.


----------



## orbitalfreak

*Re: Re: A request, if you don't mind.*



			
				Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, here is one bladed buckler. Hope it works out. It took a lot longer than I thought it would.  *




It looks sweet.  Thanks!


----------



## Tetsubo

An outsider sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

*Re: Re: Re: A request, if you don't mind.*



			
				orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It looks sweet.  Thanks!  *




Glad you like it. Here's a render by a fellow artist.


----------



## orbitalfreak

*Re: Re: Re: Re: A request, if you don't mind.*



			
				Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Glad you like it. Here's a render by a fellow artist. *



[Keanu Reeves]
Whoa.
[/Keanu Reeves]

Need I say more?


----------



## Tetsubo

A split bladed axe...


----------



## Tetsubo

A beaked axe...


----------



## Tetsubo

A trident. A request from a friend. Sometimes simple is best.


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Waraxe. I tried a different style with this Elven weapon. The studded section of the shaft is covered in leather.


----------



## Tetsubo

Cut crystal throwing star. Obviously a magic item...


----------



## Tetsubo

A polearm with a slightly mechanical look.


----------



## Tetsubo

An all metal weapon with a tubular steel shaft. Inset gems give it a bit of flash. I'd consider it an exotic weapon with two attacks much like an urgosh.


----------



## Tetsubo

Throwing steel...


----------



## Tetsubo

A heavy morningstar w/ a swivel...


----------



## Tetsubo

An organic sword-staff...


----------



## Tetsubo

Yet another in my endless fascination with the axe...


----------



## Tetsubo

Mono-Filament Sword

   Strung between the two retaining rings (one at sword tip, one at sword guard) is a single strand of mono-filament wire. Just one molecule thick it can cut through most materials. The inside edge of the curved blade is sharpened. The wire opens a wound channel and the blade follows it. Designed to defeat passive (Kevlar) armour, active powered armour and most deadly, vacuum suits. One strike against a vacuum suit during an EVA is almost assuredly an instant kill. The sword has no ability to thrust, creating a slashing style of attack.


----------



## Tetsubo

An angular axe...


----------



## Ferret

Very stunning pieces I have a request, could you do the shaft of elven waraxe and a curved blade following that same arc. Almost liek a scimitar, but without the raised part on the inside of the blades curve.

If you don't get don't draw it, I'll try to explain further.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Very stunning pieces I have a request, could you do the shaft of elven waraxe and a curved blade following that same arc. Almost liek a scimitar, but without the raised part on the inside of the blades curve.
> 
> If you don't get don't draw it, I'll try to explain further. *




One smooth arc from tip to pommel? 

Is the inside of the blade sharpened? 

The outside? 

Or both? 

What is the ratio of blade to shaft? 50/50 like the sword-staff (above) or more/less blade?

How wide is the blade?

Any ornamentation?


----------



## Tetsubo

Chevron Spear...


----------



## Tetsubo

This was inspired by an injection molded pallet lid we use at work. I did a quickie thumbnail sketch while at work so that I wouldn't lose the idea. I've included it to show a bit of the creative process. The end result has the same look but  not an exact copy of the original idea. I'm really happy with how this sketch came out.

    The darker grey areas are the high spots, the lighter grey areas are sloped to dull edges. The actual edges are flat ground. The three round areas are spheres as noted. The two areas bracketing the shaft are trumpet shaped. This would be an all metal weapon.


----------



## Ferret

The arc goes the end of the handle all through the shaft and up to the blade tip, with an edge on the outside (I merely said  scimitar as it was curved, forgetting it's blade-sidedness) The Handle is about 15", blade at 28". Total blade length 43", the ratio is about 1:2, blade width no bigger then 1 and a half inches wide. The only ornamentation are the studs on the handle.

I want it to look like it is one piece of material, not two stuck together, thus no hand guard ok?


----------



## buchw001

Holy crap!!!
This is the best thread ever.
You guys do incredible work.
Where do you find the time?

Tetsubo, your wood grain texture is unbelievable.

Keep the artwork coming.

I have a character with bracers of archery (if you get time maybe you could crank out a little something with an elven flair).


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *The arc goes the end of the handle all through the shaft and up to the blade tip, with an edge on the outside (I merely said  scimitar as it was curved, forgetting it's blade-sidedness) The Handle is about 15", blade at 28". Total blade length 43", the ratio is about 1:2, blade width no bigger then 1 and a half inches wide. The only ornamentation are the studs on the handle.
> 
> I want it to look like it is one piece of material, not two stuck together, thus no hand guard ok? *




OK, I'll see what I can come up with. Might take a few days. I need to get notes together for Friday night's game.


----------



## Tetsubo

buchw001 said:
			
		

> *Holy crap!!!
> This is the best thread ever.
> 
> *Thank you. My goal is to make this thread both useful and entertaining.
> 
> You guys do incredible work.
> 
> *Thanks again. I just do the sketches though.  The renderings are done by those far more talented than I am.
> 
> Where do you find the time?
> 
> *I actually make an effort to put time aside to sketch. I try to do this everyday but it doesn't always work out. I find sketching to help quite a bit in relieving stress.
> 
> Tetsubo, your wood grain texture is unbelievable.
> 
> *Thank you, that means quite a bit to me. I have been trying rather hard to get the wood grain to look realistic. I think I might have it down.
> 
> Keep the artwork coming.
> 
> *I'll try.
> 
> I have a character with bracers of archery (if you get time maybe you could crank out a little something with an elven flair). *




Ok, I'll see what I can do. Ferret also has a request in at the moment. I'll probably just draw one bracers, you can make a copy.


----------



## buchw001

No problem, take care of Ferret and any other works in progress first.

One bracer is great, but *only if you have extra time*.

I will sit back and enjoy all of your work until then.


----------



## Tetsubo

buchw001 said:
			
		

> *No problem, take care of Ferret and any other works in progress first.
> 
> One bracer is great, but only if you have extra time.
> 
> I will sit back and enjoy all of your work until then. *




I had a rather frustrating evening and needed a sketch to relax. So here is your Bracer of Archery. Is it close to what you envisioned?


----------



## Tetsubo

Here you go Ferret. Is it close to what you wanted?


----------



## Tetsubo

Throwing steel...


----------



## Ferret

That is what you call a weapon!!! My favoutite piece! Wooh!

I hat to say something bad about all your art but this [ringed bit] isn't what I asked for. But as it says for some reason that goes against what I think, neigh know, I like it. Pure genious.


----------



## Ferret

Oh thought I'd return the favour, I don't know if you like it but its the most I can do to pay you back for now, for your viewing pleasure, Scimitar


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *That is what you call a weapon!!! My favoutite piece! Wooh!
> 
> I hat to say something bad about all your art but this [ringed bit] isn't what I asked for. But as it says for some reason that goes against what I think, neigh know, I like it. Pure genious. *




Constructive comments don't bother me. I added the small wood section because you asked for the Elven Waraxe shaft with a scimitar blade. So I translated the *entire* shaft into the sword sketch. Didn't know you wanted it left out. Is the sketch as it now stands good enough or should I do a second version? Any other changes?


----------



## buchw001

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I had a rather frustrating evening and needed a sketch to relax. So here is your Bracer of Archery. Is it close to what you envisioned? *




OH YEAH!

That's sweet.  Thank you very much.  It has become quite a large part of my character, and now I have a wonderful visual for everyone.


----------



## Tetsubo

buchw001 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OH YEAH!
> 
> That's sweet.  Thank you very much.  It has become quite a large part of my character, and now I have a wonderful visual for everyone. *




You are most welcome, thank you for the compliment. Any further request feel free to ask. 

You want to be on my mailing list of those that get my sketches via email? Drop me a line.

Off to prepare for my game tonight...!


----------



## Ferret

Fine as it is!


----------



## tbit

*lurker admiration*

Tetsuo;

I have been lurking the thread for quite some time marvelling at the styles and originality of your weapons.  It reminds me of my regular days of gaming where I always had a sketch of my weapons to accompany my hero.

In the vein of starting up a game with an old highschool friend, I decided I would have sketches for my rogue character's longknives (shortswords as per the rules) and decided to hunt your swords for appropo ones.  I found one that was perfect, for they are not to be a matching set, and then I altered two of your images to create what I call the Glaive Sword, shown below.

So Glaive01 combined with the hilt of Sword32 became...






The other longknife is the hilt's originator.

Thanks for making my character so intimidating


----------



## Tetsubo

*Re: lurker admiration*



			
				tbit said:
			
		

> *Tetsuo;
> 
> I have been lurking the thread for quite some time marvelling at the styles and originality of your weapons.  It reminds me of my regular days of gaming where I always had a sketch of my weapons to accompany my hero.
> 
> In the vein of starting up a game with an old highschool friend, I decided I would have sketches for my rogue character's longknives (shortswords as per the rules) and decided to hunt your swords for appropo ones.  I found one that was perfect, for they are not to be a matching set, and then I altered two of your images to create what I call the Glaive Sword, shown below.
> 
> So Glaive01 combined with the hilt of Sword32 became...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other longknife is the hilt's originator.
> 
> Thanks for making my character so intimidating  *




Glad that I could be an inspiration.  Nice conversion.

And it's Tetsubo.


----------



## Tetsubo

The oval is a depression for the holders thumb.


----------



## Tetsubo

This ended up looking rather gothic I think. The joint of the blade with the shaft is mushroom shaped, as noted. I think I've mined this theme for all it's worth.


----------



## Tetsubo

Sort of an Asian style polearm with an eye theme.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer

Wow.  This is some of the most wonderful artwork I have ever seen.  So amazingly delicate, but so amazingly real.  Keep up the amazing work Tetsubo.

A couple times you said you post these pictures on a newsgroup.  I was curious which one?


Also I am going to have to point my players over here.  Some of these weapons would be perfect for my Buffy the Vampire Slayer game.  Again just amazin work. 

I just spent about an hour going from the very begining of this thread to the end.


----------



## tbit

*Re: Re: lurker admiration*



			
				Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Glad that I could be an inspiration.  Nice conversion.
> 
> And it's Tetsubo.  *




Why yes it is; sorry for the typo.


----------



## Tetsubo

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> *Wow.  This is some of the most wonderful artwork I have ever seen.  So amazingly delicate, but so amazingly real.  Keep up the amazing work Tetsubo.
> 
> A couple times you said you post these pictures on a newsgroup.  I was curious which one?
> 
> 
> Also I am going to have to point my players over here.  Some of these weapons would be perfect for my Buffy the Vampire Slayer game.  Again just amazin work.
> 
> I just spent about an hour going from the very begining of this thread to the end. *




Thank you a great deal, I appreciate the compliment. I strive for combing a sense of realism with one of the possibilities of the fantastic. 

I post my sketches to:

alt.binaries.pictures.fantasy-sci-fi
alt.binaries.pictures.weapons

Or you can email me and ask to be put on the list of those I email them directly to. 

I take request as well, just can't promise a turn around time. Could be 12 hours, could be 12 days. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Ferret

*Small, whimpering, pleading child voice* Can I have a rendering please Mr. Tetsubo, sir?


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> **Small, whimpering, pleading child voice* Can I have a rendering please Mr. Tetsubo, sir?  *






Which sketch are you refering too?

I don't render. But if you tell me which you are interested in I can make a request to have it done. But those doing the rendering are volunteers.

Glad you liked the sketch, no matter which it is.


----------



## Tetsubo

I've been wanting to do a flamberge for a while now. I just couldn't decide how to execute the waved blade properly. Now I think I have.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Thank you a great deal, I appreciate the compliment. I strive for combing a sense of realism with one of the possibilities of the fantastic.




I would say you do that quite nicely.



> I post my sketches to:
> 
> alt.binaries.pictures.fantasy-sci-fi
> alt.binaries.pictures.weapons




I will have to check those out.  I'm always on the look out for cool pictures of weapons.



> Or you can email me and ask to be put on the list of those I email them directly to.




That would be very nice.  My email address is bentleyml@taconic.net



> I take request as well, just can't promise a turn around time. Could be 12 hours, could be 12 days.
> 
> Thank you again.




You are very welcome and extremely deserving of the praise.  At this point I don't have any requests in mind, but if I ever think of something I will indeed let you know.


----------



## Ferret

The sword with the studed handle? The most recent? Thank you


----------



## catdragon

*Please, oh pretty please?!?*

Wow!  You stuff is fantastic.  And the creativity here is amazing.  I am eating up all these sketches!

Now, if I may, I have two requests.  Both from my home campaign.

First, the whipsword.  Fashioned by newt-like reptiloids, the whip sword has a very long narrow blade that is edged on both sides.  The metal of the blade is supple enough to snap around shields and cut the holder of the sword.  The hilts are fashioned for a three-clawed, one thumbed hand.

Second is a crystalline item.  The wand of Fal’theon is made of a dark pink crystal and is 2½ feet long.  The narrow end of the wand is almost, but not quite point-sharp.  The wand widens slowly as it travels towards the wings.  The very end is a blunt round point.  About three-quarters of the way down the wand are two feathered wings arcing out perpoendicular to the wand.  The wings are made of the same crystal.

What do you think?  Possible?  if so, just put me in queue.  Can't wait to see what your imagination turns them into!

Great work!  Thanks for sharing it all with us!


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *The sword with the studed handle? The most recent? Thank you  *




I'll put out a call and see if I get any takers.


----------



## Tetsubo

*Re: Please, oh pretty please?!?*



			
				catdragon said:
			
		

> *Wow!  You stuff is fantastic.  And the creativity here is amazing.  I am eating up all these sketches!
> 
> Now, if I may, I have two requests.  Both from my home campaign.
> 
> First, the whipsword.  Fashioned by newt-like reptiloids, the whip sword has a very long narrow blade that is edged on both sides.  The metal of the blade is supple enough to snap around shields and cut the holder of the sword.  The hilts are fashioned for a three-clawed, one thumbed hand.
> 
> Second is a crystalline item.  The wand of Fal’theon is made of a dark pink crystal and is 2½ feet long.  The narrow end of the wand is almost, but not quite point-sharp.  The wand widens slowly as it travels towards the wings.  The very end is a blunt round point.  About three-quarters of the way down the wand are two feathered wings arcing out perpoendicular to the wand.  The wings are made of the same crystal.
> 
> What do you think?  Possible?  if so, just put me in queue.  Can't wait to see what your imagination turns them into!
> 
> Great work!  Thanks for sharing it all with us! *




Thank you. You are welcome.

At the moment your's are the only requests I have.  I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Tetsubo

Several of my sketches rendered...


----------



## Tetsubo

A rendering of my flamberge sketch...


----------



## Tetsubo

Another version of the flamberge...


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *The sword with the studed handle? The most recent? Thank you  *




Here's the first rendering done based on your sword...


----------



## Buddha the DM

Sweet renderings. I like the first rendering of the flamberge, and the rendering right above this post. Excellent work on all parts you guys.


----------



## Ferret

Can you thank the renderer! Also it sounds like theres a second? Woohoo!


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Can you thank the renderer! Also it sounds like theres a second? Woohoo! *




Mostly I'm hoping John tries his hand at a render.  So there *might* be a second...

Glad you like it.


----------



## Ferret

Wow, yay! If he does [perfectionist] Make sure the handle is round, and the middle bit is inset not outset like the one above.[/perfectionist]


----------



## Tetsubo

Barbed spear. Inspired by an image from a reference of primitive peoples.


----------



## tbit

> Here's the first rendering done based on your sword...




I am going to be the first, and probably only, voice of dissent here.  Unto itself the rendering is pretty good, but I prefer the original drawing's intent.  

The original's hilt seems rounded with the studs added for additional frictional support, while the area where a tang would be has the illusion that steel grows from the wood that the hilt is wrapped in.  

Without sounding too facetious and no insult meant to the skilled renderer, I think the rendered image looks an awful lot like french steak knives.


----------



## Ferret

I was trying to be kind, but you make a point.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *I was trying to be kind, but you make a point. *




The person that rendered the sketch is, like myself, a volunteer. At some point I may take up doing renders myself. But at the moment I do not have the funds to buy a good piece of software nor the time to learn to use it. Until then the aid you receive... is the aid you receive.

I apologize for being harsh. I just awoke from a nightmare.


----------



## Tetsubo

The striking head actually has six spheres in a radial pattern.


----------



## Tetsubo

Whip Sword. The idea behind it is a long, thin sword made of a highly flexible metal. So flexible 
that it can wrap over a shield and strike the holder. The grip is designed for a three fingered hand.


----------



## Tetsubo

Close Quarters Spear


----------



## Tetsubo

A render of the sphere mace...


----------



## catdragon

*Whip sword*



			
				Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Whip Sword. The idea behind it is a long, thin sword made of a highly flexible metal. So flexible
> that it can wrap over a shield and strike the holder. The grip is designed for a three fingered hand. *




Very cool.  Thanks!

I was thinking about this sword as i tyried to go to sleep last night.  if a weilder tried to his a shield so that the edge would whip around and strike the target for damage, how would the edges be laid out?  I assume by hitting the shield the sword "flattens" against the edge.  Thus the flat of the blade would hit the owner of the shield.

Am i think right?  Can someone a little more familiar with the actual mechanics of sword fighting answer this?

However, thanks for the sketch!  It looks great and i can now show my players that sword that seems to defeat their shields.


----------



## tbit

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The person that rendered the sketch is, like myself, a volunteer. At some point I may take up doing renders myself. But at the moment I do not have the funds to buy a good piece of software nor the time to learn to use it. Until then the aid you receive... is the aid you receive.*




And thus the way it should be.  Being the dissenting bastard I always am, I always point out what I like and don't like... well, when I am not lurking.  The renderer is very good and doing so on a VERY speedy schedule if I may say.  Alas, that doesn't stop me from liking your sketches more 

As for the whip sword....



> Am i think right? Can someone a little more familiar with the actual mechanics of sword fighting answer this?




I am imagining this sword working like the blade in the video game Soul Calibre, which is segmented and attached all together by a fine wire at the centre of the blade.  At key points in the battle, the wielder can release the blade to whip around opponents' guards.

And I also imagining a raging barbarian using the Close Quarters spear like a meat cleaver, two hands hacking, slashing and stabbing left and right.  Brutal.


----------



## Tetsubo

Another render of Ferret's sword...


----------



## Ferret

I like it as well.

Tetsubo, I do realise that the drawings are completely volunterry, I had no intention to smear there skills either. No offence meant.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *I like it as well.
> 
> Tetsubo, I do realise that the drawings are completely volunterry, I had no intention to smear there skills either. No offence meant. *




None take Ferret. Like I mentioned, I was in a fairly foul mood when I wrote that reply. I'm not fond of nightmares, especially ones that play off of childhood fears.

Glad you like the rendering.


----------



## Tetsubo

Wand of Fal’theon


----------



## catdragon

*Wand of Fal'theon*



			
				Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Wand of Fal’theon *




Looks good, though i imagines the shaft to be much more inorganic, rough, sort of mostly straight but with crystal-like kinks in it.  And the wings looking more organic.

But who am i to complain?  You do great work and this looks great!

Thanks!


----------



## Tetsubo

The spikes on the striking head are in sets of three, in a radial pattern. For a total of twelve spikes. There are also nine round "nubs" on the striking head, again in three sets of three in a radial pattern. I like how this one came out.


----------



## Tetsubo

Bow...


----------



## Tetsubo

A take off on  Chinese style weapon with rings attached.


----------



## Sonikal

Still pumping out those kick-ass weapon pics no Tetsubo...

Anyhow I have a request, if you choose to accept it (actually if you give in to my insane child-like babbling!) for some weapons I would like drawn, assuming your not busy of course!...

Anyway I'll be playing in a weird party soon, these guys...

*Sykodo Darkfoot:* CG Pseudonatural Drow Psion (he's a child of a Drow alienist and an ageless, sexless, cthulhian being)
*Yoko Shadowstag:* NG Goblin Rogue/Sorceror (sedctress with shadow heritage)
*Vega Draketail:* N Kobold Wizard (Yoko is Vega's girlfriend)
*Grazak Bagrakka:* CN Barbarian/Psychic Warrior of unknown species (statistically he's an anarchic half-orc)
*Anesha Sunchild:* CG Winged Human Cleric (actually a reincarnated Sucubbus born as a human girl with wings and memory of her past-life)
*Kaniya Tezkal:* NG Half-Gnoll Fighter/Druid (she is a step-sister of Dakari Tezkal)
*Dakari Tezkal:* NG Gnoll Shaman/Ranger (he is a step-brother of Kaniya Tezkal, as his Gnoll mother died and his father fell in love again with a Human)

Well theres the crew. Could you please have a bash at skecthing their weapons. Heres the descriptions...

*Sykodo Darkfoot:* He wields a living katana in battle. It basicly looks like a katana in shape, but the hilt is like a large centipedes body and can animate at will. Where the centipedes head should be is the katanas blade, which a long fanged mouth intersects along the middle.  
*Yoko Shadowstag:* She wields a composite shortbow carved with black tribal patterns (like what people get tatoo's of) and a Kukri carved with an image of a Shadow Mastiff (just an evil-looking dog) on the blade. 
*Vega Draketail:* He wields a light crossbow which has two plain dragon-like heads at the end of the bow-like part which towards the back is shaped like a western-style revolver.
*Grazak Bagrakka:* He has 3 stone flints which he throws, and a massive flint-headed axe which is tied to a long, chunky piece of log. He attachs a few feathers to this. 
*Anesha Sunchild:* She has an shortspear with a diamond spear-tip and a chain going sides in a loopy fashion.
*Kaniya Tezkal:* She's unarmed, she fights like a monk. But an image of her padded-leather gloves which has a hole to let out her sharp nails and thumb would be appreciated.
*Dakari Tezkal:* He has a gnarled, wooden staff that end with a ram-like skull. Simple as that!.

They may seem a little weird, but this is the coolest party i've ever played in. Thanks for your time...


----------



## Tetsubo

Sonikal said:
			
		

> *Still pumping out those kick-ass weapon pics no Tetsubo...
> 
> Anyhow I have a request, if you choose to accept it (actually if you give in to my insane child-like babbling!) for some weapons I would like drawn, assuming your not busy of course!...
> 
> Anyway I'll be playing in a weird party soon, these guys...
> 
> Sykodo Darkfoot: CG Pseudonatural Drow Psion (he's a child of a Drow alienist and an ageless, sexless, cthulhian being)
> Yoko Shadowstag: NG Goblin Rogue/Sorceror (sedctress with shadow heritage)
> Vega Draketail: N Kobold Wizard (Yoko is Vega's girlfriend)
> Grazak Bagrakka: CN Barbarian/Psychic Warrior of unknown species (statistically he's an anarchic half-orc)
> Anesha Sunchild: CG Winged Human Cleric (actually a reincarnated Sucubbus born as a human girl with wings and memory of her past-life)
> Kaniya Tezkal: NG Half-Gnoll Fighter/Druid (she is a step-sister of Dakari Tezkal)
> Dakari Tezkal: NG Gnoll Shaman/Ranger (he is a step-brother of Kaniya Tezkal, as his Gnoll mother died and his father fell in love again with a Human)
> 
> Well theres the crew. Could you please have a bash at skecthing their weapons. Heres the descriptions...
> 
> Sykodo Darkfoot: He wields a living katana in battle. It basicly looks like a katana in shape, but the hilt is like a large centipedes body and can animate at will. Where the centipedes head should be is the katanas blade, which a long fanged mouth intersects along the middle.
> Yoko Shadowstag: She wields a composite shortbow carved with black tribal patterns (like what people get tatoo's of) and a Kukri carved with an image of a Shadow Mastiff (just an evil-looking dog) on the blade.
> Vega Draketail: He wields a light crossbow which has two plain dragon-like heads at the end of the bow-like part which towards the back is shaped like a western-style revolver.
> Grazak Bagrakka: He has 3 stone flints which he throws, and a massive flint-headed axe which is tied to a long, chunky piece of log. He attachs a few feathers to this.
> Anesha Sunchild: She has an shortspear with a diamond spear-tip and a chain going sides in a loopy fashion.
> Kaniya Tezkal: She's unarmed, she fights like a monk. But an image of her padded-leather gloves which has a hole to let out her sharp nails and thumb would be appreciated.
> Dakari Tezkal: He has a gnarled, wooden staff that end with a ram-like skull. Simple as that!.
> 
> They may seem a little weird, but this is the coolest party i've ever played in. Thanks for your time...  *




Thank you.

I'll see what I can do. The organic requests are the hardest. The throwing flints might be covered by some crystal style weapons I did recently. If nothing else you've given me something to think about...


----------



## Sonikal

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I'll see what I can do. The organic requests are the hardest. The throwing flints might be covered by some crystal style weapons I did recently. If nothing else you've given me something to think about... *




Thanks a lot Tetsubo!...


----------



## Tetsubo

A render by a new person...


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by one of the short films in Animatrix.


----------



## Tetsubo

Guess I'm just in the mood for tridents...


----------



## Tetsubo

Grazak Bagrakka's axe...


----------



## Sonikal

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Grazak Bagrakka's axe... *




Nice!...


----------



## Tetsubo

Sonikal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nice!... *




Thank you, glad you like it.

The spear you mentioned:

Anesha Sunchild: She has an shortspear with a diamond spear-tip and a chain going sides in a
loopy fashion.

Where is the chain attached? If it's a loop there should be two attachment points. Do you know what they are? What is the function of the chain? For carrying, tripping/disarming, etc.?


----------



## Tetsubo

Infinity Axe


----------



## Tetsubo

I'm not sure what this is. Other than complex to sketch and pointy.


----------



## Sonikal

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thank you, glad you like it.
> 
> The spear you mentioned:
> 
> Anesha Sunchild: She has an shortspear with a diamond spear-tip and a chain going sides in a
> loopy fashion.
> 
> Where is the chain attached? If it's a loop there should be two attachment points. Do you know what they are? What is the function of the chain? For carrying, tripping/disarming, etc.? *




Well there are two chains going along each side. They start just behind the spear-tip and carry on all the way along. They dont really have a purpose, just makes it look cool thats all.


----------



## Ferret

INFINITY AXE HO!!!


 The name it too cool! Great art work, tetsubo


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *INFINITY AXE HO!!!
> 
> 
> The name it too cool! Great art work, tetsubo *




Thank you Ferret.


----------



## Tetsubo

If you're going to hunt boar, you might as well do it with a little style...


----------



## Tetsubo

A render of the flint axe...


----------



## Ferret

I definatly think it has style.


----------



## Tetsubo

Executioner's Axe


----------



## Tetsubo

An illustration for a player in my current campaign.


----------



## Sonikal

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *A render of the flint axe... *




WOW!, Thanks for the rendering of the axe. My friend is gonna be pleased!...


----------



## Tetsubo

The center diamond is a piercing. The round bits are rivets.


----------



## Tetsubo

Triangular throwing steel...


----------



## Tetsubo

Just in the mood for throwing weapons today I guess... The center diamond is set with four gems.


----------



## Tetsubo

Exotic Sword...


----------



## Suldulin

great stuff as always Tetsubo 

any chance for a magical adamantine tai-chi sword* of avariel/elven make

(* green destiny from crouching tiger, hidden dragon an example of the type of sword I'm speaking of)


----------



## Tetsubo

Suldulin said:
			
		

> *great stuff as always Tetsubo
> 
> any chance for a magical adamantine tai-chi sword* of avariel/elven make
> 
> (* green destiny from crouching tiger, hidden dragon an example of the type of sword I'm speaking of) *




Let me think about it for a bit.


----------



## Suldulin

heh, wow that was a fast response, thank you


----------



## Tetsubo

Sword + Axe = Swaxe


----------



## Suldulin

swaxe, heh


----------



## Ferret

Could you please draw me a sword with the same split design as this weapon here:


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Could you please draw me a sword with the same split design as this weapon here: *




How far down does the split go? What percentage of the blade is split otherwise?

How wide is the blade in relation to the split? Very thin split compared to blade width, roughly equal split width to blade width or is the split wider than the two blade sections?

One handed or two handed?

Any design theme or do I have free reign?


----------



## Tetsubo

Here you go Suldulin.

The guard has an Elven slant and the grip is bone carved to look like a feather.


----------



## Ferret

The split goes almost half way, the split is about 1/2 of the blade before it? And the split blade bits half the size of the un-split-bit. A kind of blue flame, free range apart from that, but no twigly swirls, with curves of flamy bits, I do whant those kind of larger bits on the side of the split blades, as seen in the pic.

Ok?


----------



## Tetsubo

The spine down the center of the blade is a raised reinforcement.


----------



## Suldulin

very nice with the grip and hilt Tetsubo 

only problem is the rib(?), the type of sword I'm thinking of the blade is mostly flat till just near the edges


----------



## Tetsubo

Here you go Suldulin, one modified blade...


----------



## Tetsubo

OK Ferret, one sword with a forked blade and a flame theme...


----------



## Suldulin

'tis perfect tetsubo, thank you


----------



## Tetsubo

Curvy sword...


----------



## mps42

*Well, heck*

I guess I'll post 2 requests, so there! 

1. A heavy axe similar to the angular axe you posted earlier but with a couple differences. The head (where the blades connect) would be about 2 1/2" to 3" sqare with the blades emerging from the corners. The head tapers from the top to the bottom about 1/2". The haft would be steel with the "double swirl" design and about 24" to 30" long. The Grip would be be wrapped leather. Now the really interesting part: the thing is sectional. The blades can separate from the head (becoming a throwing steel) and making the former ax a mace, then the head can separate making the haft a short staff.

2. A split bladed sword where the blades are each approx 36" in length, 1" wide with a gap of 1/4" or so between the blades. One of the blades would be 1 to 2" shorter than the other. The crossguard would be brass or bronze with a "swoopy" sort of feel to it , the grip would be wire-wrapped leather and the pommel would be of the same material as the cross guard and sort of a ^ shape but rounded.

 Hopefully thats enough info... Thanks!


----------



## Tetsubo

*Re: Well, heck*



			
				mps42 said:
			
		

> *I guess I'll post 2 requests, so there!
> 
> 1. A heavy axe similar to the angular axe you posted earlier but with a couple differences. The head (where the blades connect) would be about 2 1/2" to 3" sqare with the blades emerging from the corners. The head tapers from the top to the bottom about 1/2". The haft would be steel with the "double swirl" design and about 24" to 30" long. The Grip would be be wrapped leather. Now the really interesting part: the thing is sectional. The blades can separate from the head (becoming a throwing steel) and making the former ax a mace, then the head can separate making the haft a short staff.
> 
> 2. A split bladed sword where the blades are each approx 36" in length, 1" wide with a gap of 1/4" or so between the blades. One of the blades would be 1 to 2" shorter than the other. The crossguard would be brass or bronze with a "swoopy" sort of feel to it , the grip would be wire-wrapped leather and the pommel would be of the same material as the cross guard and sort of a ^ shape but rounded.
> 
> Hopefully thats enough info... Thanks! *




The second one is coming together in my head fairly quickly. I might need a bitof time with the first.


----------



## Ferret

Yay, I like it, iot wasn't what I imagined though... The curvy sword is cool.


----------



## Ferret

Yay, I like it, iot wasn't what I imagined though... The curvy sword is cool.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dwarven hammer...


----------



## Tetsubo

Render of the above hammer...


----------



## Tetsubo

Bastard sword...


----------



## Buddha the DM

A simple, yet elegant design on the bastard sword. I like it.


----------



## Tetsubo

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *A simple, yet elegant design on the bastard sword. I like it. *




Thank you Buddha.


----------



## Ferret

Very nice


----------



## Tetsubo

Ok mps42, here's my version of your sword. How close is it to what you envisioned?


----------



## Tetsubo

Lightning Blade...


----------



## Tetsubo

Under-slung Knife...


----------



## Ferret

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Ok mps42, here's my version of your sword. How close is it to what you envisioned? *




It's more like what I envisioned , I'm not sure what mps42 will say.


----------



## Tetsubo

Scalloped Spear...


----------



## Tetsubo

Trident...


----------



## mps42

*Yeah*

That is REALLY close to what I had thought of. The only things that I would change is to make the short blade a touch shorter and move the plit up from the hilt a bit but other than that, spot on!
 THANKS!


----------



## Tetsubo

Sort of a Celtic chakram...


----------



## Tetsubo

An exotic polearm...


----------



## Ferret

Way cool!


----------



## Tetsubo

I watched a Hong Kong martial arts movie last night and it inspired this... Heavy, Break-down Javelin...


----------



## Tetsubo

Anime-style Sword...


----------



## Buddha the DM

Sweet anime-style sword... Obviously an exotic weapon, but what would it's stats be?


----------



## Tetsubo

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *Sweet anime-style sword... Obviously an exotic weapon, but what would it's stats be? *




Thank you.

I'm thinking it's a double weapon so... 1d10/1d6 with a Crit of x2 to offset the fairly high damage. How does that sound?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Sounds good. About how much does it weigh & cost? Oh yeah, does this sword have a name?  (_is plotting something...._)

I might even go so far as to allow it to have a Base Crit Range of 19-20/x2 but no greater. (_Note that this doesn't include crit range/multiple enhancing effects like keen or Improved Critical_).


----------



## Tetsubo

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *Sounds good. About how much does it weigh & cost? Oh yeah, does this sword have a name?  (is plotting something....)
> 
> I might even go so far as to allow it to have a Base Crit Range of 19-20/x2 but no greater. (Note that this doesn't include crit range/multiple enhancing effects like keen or Improved Critical). *




It doesn't have a name, feel free to call it what you will. I'd say it was around 9 - 11 pounds. I'm basing that on fairly realistic and not D&D concepts of weapon weights. As an Exotic weapon that is fairly far from the norm, how about in the 200 - 300 coin of your choice range?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Ok.. Anyone want to try and name that sword? I'm having problems coming up with a generic sounding name for it.


----------



## Tetsubo

Star Axe...


----------



## Ferret

I'd call the sword a (if anmie is what you want) Mira-Tashimi. It doesn't mean anything though.

That star axe is sweet though. I wonder if it is made out of star-ore?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Didn't need to be an anime-type name. He just said that it was an anime-style sword. But thanks for the name idea.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Here is a zipped pdf file of that anime inspired sword complete with game statistics. I'm toying with the idea of allowing the smaller end to deal 1d8 damage instead of 1d6.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> *I'd call the sword a (if anmie is what you want) Mira-Tashimi. It doesn't mean anything though.
> 
> That star axe is sweet though. I wonder if it is made out of star-ore? *




Thank you.

I see no reason that it couldn't be made of meteorite steel.


----------



## Tetsubo

OK, I think I've pushed the envelope a bit with this design. I wanted to achieve a look that was 
completely non-terrestrial. Something that looked like it was not only made on an alien world but that it evolved on an alien world. How close did I get?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Seems like a cross between an axe, and a club to me.

Also, if everyone doesn't feel like downloading the stats for that anime inspire sword, you can check them out here.

*Tetsubo:* Do you mind my having that weapon picture on my page? If you do it will come down.


----------



## Tetsubo

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *Seems like a cross between an axe, and a club to me.
> 
> Also, if everyone doesn't feel like downloading the stats for that anime inspire sword, you can check them out here.
> 
> Tetsubo: Do you mind my having that weapon picture on my page? If you do it will come down. *




Since you've given me credit I have no problem with your using the image.

True, it does look like a club/axe fusion. But did I capture the "alien" aspect?


----------



## Buddha the DM

Thanks for letting my keep the image up.

Yeah, there is an otherworldly feel to that weapon.


----------



## Tetsubo

Infinity Arms Power-Axe 

Nuclear-powered, electric, high-speed, rotary combat axe. The perfect thing for those playing in SF RPG's. I think it would be right at home in Star Wars, Gamma World, Traveler or a super-hero game.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Nice Power-Axe.

Now I'm itching to ask the following:

Have you made stats for any of the other weapons that you've drawn?


----------



## Tetsubo

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *Nice Power-Axe.
> 
> Now I'm itching to ask the following:
> 
> Have you made stats for any of the other weapons that you've drawn? *




Thank you.

Only on an as needed basis. Many of them would use standard 3.5E stats, especially the Exotic weapon stats. A big club is a big club even if it's odd looking. That line of thinking. 

Is there something you need stat'd in particular? Feel free to email me privately.


----------



## Tetsubo

Decoratively Pierced Axe...


----------



## Tetsubo

Demon's Eye Sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

Battle Axe...


----------



## Ferret

Wow these pics really are something, its not the blades (which whilst amazing are just blades, the idea pool is running dry), as you you have shown you can have millions of drawings of handles shafts and still have trillions left. That demons eye is following me around.

As a request could you A draw me a Cold and lightning sword with blue flames (yeah organics), and a wizards weapon that isn't a staff or a dagger, I don't mind about the second but the first should have some kind of curved basis.

Those are vague idea for enemies, I have nothing visualised so I don't mind, unless it looks like a 4 year old drew it, (It'd still be appreciated though).


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Wow these pics really are something, its not the blades (which whilst amazing are just blades, the idea pool is running dry), as you you have shown you can have millions of drawings of handles shafts and still have trillions left. That demons eye is following me around.
> 
> As a request could you A draw me a Cold and lightning sword with blue flames (yeah organics), and a wizards weapon that isn't a staff or a dagger, I don't mind about the second but the first should have some kind of curved basis.
> 
> Those are vague idea for enemies, I have nothing visualised so I don't mind, unless it looks like a 4 year old drew it, (It'd still be appreciated though).




I'm working a lot of hours at the moment (56 this week) but I'll see if I can come up with something.


----------



## Tetsubo

Primitive Sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

Glaive...


----------



## Buddha the DM

Your weapon designs are impressive as always.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret put in a request for a wizard's weapon. But it couldn't be a staff or
a dagger. So I asked myself what *I* would carry. And the answer was a
Swiss Army Knife. So I created a fantasy version of one. This weapon can
thrust, cut, saw and bludgeon. It also has hooks to aid climbing or
grasp objects at a distance. If I were to actually make one I would put
a steel rod down the center of the wooden shaft. Increase the strength,
keep down the weight and make people think it's just wood. So here it
is...


----------



## Ferret

Cool that is cool. Very cool.


----------



## Ferret

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Primitive Sword...




I'm taking this as the other request. Looks just right.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> I'm taking this as the other request. Looks just right.




Glad you like the wizard's weapon and that the primitive sword works for you. I was having a heck of a time coming up with an idea for the sword request...


----------



## Ferret

Sometimes a free reign is harder then a guiding leash.


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by the Dark Sun setting...


----------



## Tetsubo

Flame Blade...


----------



## Tetsubo

Ok, here is the actual Flame Blade... I couldn't get the Edit feature to work so I can't remove the image I posted incorrectly.


----------



## Tetsubo

Dragon Mace...


----------



## Tetsubo

Demonic Handblade...


----------



## Tetsubo

Broad Sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

Fantasy Smatchet...

Here's a link to the real world Smatchet:

http://www.wondersnevercease.com/things_unique/boker/af578s.html


----------



## Tetsubo

Dragon's Claw Polearm...

Inspired by a Brom cover for the Palladium RPG Nightspawn. This is my birthday posting! Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Iscariot

I just want to say..... WOW!

I looked through this entire thread tonight...TWICE.  I have rarely, if ever, seen so many beautifully drawn weapons.  And freehand at that!

Have you thought of inking some of them up and releasing a book or pdf of weapons?  I'm sure you could find more than enough interest in it.

I am definitely contacting you to be added to the mailing list.

Now that I have picked my jaw off the ground, I am going to make a request....

1. A whip-dagger.  My half-fey bard uses one.  No description because I like the artistic liscense you take.

Another idea I had, browsing your work, is your take on the ol' Rod of Lordly Might.  Not a big fan of the item myself, but I am willing to bet you would make it interesting.....


----------



## Tetsubo

Iscariot said:
			
		

> I just want to say..... WOW!
> 
> I looked through this entire thread tonight...TWICE.  I have rarely, if ever, seen so many beautifully drawn weapons.  And freehand at that!
> 
> Have you thought of inking some of them up and releasing a book or pdf of weapons?  I'm sure you could find more than enough interest in it.
> 
> I am definitely contacting you to be added to the mailing list.
> 
> Now that I have picked my jaw off the ground, I am going to make a request....
> 
> 1. A whip-dagger.  My half-fey bard uses one.  No description because I like the artistic liscense you take.
> 
> Another idea I had, browsing your work, is your take on the ol' Rod of Lordly Might.  Not a big fan of the item myself, but I am willing to bet you would make it interesting.....




Thank you.

I've considered inking my work but at the moment I have no experience at the medium. If possible I will be taking an art class or two in the future. I just got engaged and my fiance is moving in this month though. So art classes are on hold at the moment. I am essentially a self taught artist. I was class artist in 8th grade though. 

Let me think about the whip dagger idea. I've been planning on expanding into more flexible designs for a while now.


----------



## Iscariot

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Let me think about the whip dagger idea. I've been planning on expanding into more flexible designs for a while now.




I appreciate the consideration and look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## Tetsubo

Short Sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

Off-hand Parry Weapon...


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Double-Sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

Ivory Flame

The grip is made from a section of elephant tusk, the blade has a flame theme.


----------



## scholz

Tetsubo... these weapons are awsome. What does one need to do to get a request in?
I am playing an Elvish Ranger with a special bow. 
It is a long composite bow made from antlers of a great stag or elk. Think you can do that?

-Steve


----------



## Tetsubo

scholz said:
			
		

> Tetsubo... these weapons are awsome. What does one need to do to get a request in?
> I am playing an Elvish Ranger with a special bow.
> It is a long composite bow made from antlers of a great stag or elk. Think you can do that?
> 
> -Steve




Thank you.  

I've got a couple of request ahead of you. But I get around to doing them as the Muse strikes. Can you give me any further details? How many "points" are showing on the bow? Is there any wood at all? I'll put the design idea in my head and we can see what comes out...


----------



## Tetsubo

Elven Throwing Steel...


----------



## Tetsubo

Multi-point Sword...


----------



## Tetsubo

One whip dagger as requested...


----------



## Tetsubo

Exotic Polearm...


----------



## Iscariot

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> One whip dagger as requested...




It's great, Tetsubo!  I can only appreciate it all the more because I can imagine all the detail you put into the leather started driving you nuts...lol.


----------



## Tetsubo

Iscariot said:
			
		

> It's great, Tetsubo!  I can only appreciate it all the more because I can imagine all the detail you put into the leather started driving you nuts...lol.




I'm glad that you like it. 

And yes, the leather "weave" did get rather tedious...


----------



## Ferret

Couldn't you use a ruller and a piece of string. Tie it round either end put the middle round the pin.

Wait a second Those are concentric Circles!


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Couldn't you use a ruller and a piece of string. Tie it round either end put the middle round the pin.
> 
> Wait a second Those are concentric Circles!




Right, that's because I "cheated". 

The string idea is good. I might try that in the future. I was hoping that all the cross hatching would hide my decption, but you found me out...


----------



## Tetsubo

Neo-Gothic Polearm...


----------



## Ferret

It would be hard to do a spiral, I supose.

I like the pole arm though!


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> It would be hard to do a spiral, I supose.
> 
> I like the pole arm though!




Thank you.  

I still might try your spiral idea at some point.


----------



## Tetsubo

Infinity Arms Vibro-Sword... 

    The blade is a Zero-G grown mono-crystal. Flick the switch and a
high speed oscillation is started within the blade. Within seconds the
blade is vibrating at near gigahertz rates. With a minimum amount of
force the sword can cut through virtually any substance. The external
power cable would attach to a suit of powered armour or back mounted
energy cell. Brought to you by... INFINITY ARMS!


----------



## Tetsubo

Inspired by a Polynesian paddle club.


----------



## Tetsubo

Fleshrender...

It hungers...


----------



## Ferret

Very cool I'm going to make that last one into an intelligent item....


----------



## Tetsubo

Ferret said:
			
		

> Very cool I'm going to make that last one into an intelligent item....




Thank you Ferret. I kind of had this weapon in mind as being intelligent.


----------



## Tetsubo

Tsunami...


----------



## Tetsubo

Heavy Leaf Blade...


----------



## Tetsubo

Sun Blade...


----------



## Tetsubo

Barbed Spear...

With an inset gem...


----------



## Tetsubo

Tribal Fetish Sword...

 Ivory grip, split blade with one fetish bead for each kill the sword has made.


----------



## Tetsubo

Ok, it seems I've hit some sort of attachment limit. So I guess I won't be posting images here any longer.

I greatly appreciate all the comments and ideas you folks have shared. 

If you have any requests or would like to be added to the mailing list of those that get my sketches directly via email contact me at: tetsubo@comcast.net

So long folks and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## scholz

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> I've got a couple of request ahead of you. But I get around to doing them as the Muse strikes. Can you give me any further details? How many "points" are showing on the bow? Is there any wood at all? I'll put the design idea in my head and we can see what comes out...




Sorry for not getting back to you, until now. I've been in bed sick. Ugh. 

I don't have a specific number of points on the antler or the material. I figure the polished horn would resemble wood but maybe be a little more pale. I am definitely thinking more elk or moose style than deer, so the antlers would include the fan shaped elements as well a points (Isn't there something called an Irish Deer or irish Elk). 

I have an image of celtic symbols etched into the horn (thus complimenting the Irish Deer idea).  But I am happy to see whatever you imagine.

Steve


----------



## Piratecat

Tetsubo, swing by this thread in Meta, please.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=63796


----------



## Ferret

The hunger Can you check this out? It's The Hunger...


----------

